# Milan: voci di assalto a Milinkovic Savic, ma costa troppo.



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.

Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )

*La Stampa : Leonardo pronto al blitz per Milinkovic Savic. Pronta offerta da 40 milioni (o 20 più Bonaventura) per il prestito più riscatto a 80. Sul giocatore anche la Juventus, ma solo se venderà Pjanic

**Sportmediaset: Lotito per Milinkovic Savic chiede 120 milioni di euro ma il Milan non è spaventato. La formula potrebbe essere quella di un pagamento pluriennale più l'inserimento di qualche contropartita, come ad esempio Borini. Si parla di un possibile blitz di Leonardo a Roma per incontrare l'agente del serbo. 

Su Savic c'è anche la Juve, nel caso in cui dovesse partire Pjanic.

Cittàceleste (il primo sito a parlare del Milan su Savic): il Milan è scatenato, dopo Higuain e Caldara. Elliott vuole regalare ai tifosi rossoneri un super colpo da oltre 100 milioni di euro. L'obiettivo è Milinkovic Savic. Questa la proposta: 40 milioni (o 20 più Bonaventura) per il prestito più altri 80 per il diritto di riscatto. Offerta globale da 120 milioni. Lotito nei giorni scorsi ha parlato di offerta irrinunciabile. Potrebbe essere quella dei rossoneri? Leonardo pronto a blitz.

**Per Sportmediaset, Milinkovic Savic - Milan è una suggestione. Molto più facile centrare obiettivi alla portata come Kovacic.

**Calciomercato.it conferma:"il sogno di Leonardo è Milinkovic-Savic. L'operazione è complicata per le alte richieste di Lotito, ma i rossoneri studiano una formula per alleggerire i costi: un prestito con diritto tra gli 80 e i 100 m. Le alternative sono Rabiot e Kovacic".

**Secondo Sky Sport non c'è assolutamente nulla tra il Milan e Milinkovic-Savic, arrivano smentite dappertutto. Probabilmente chi ha dato la notizia aveva altre fonti, ma a Sky non risulta nulla.*


----------



## claudiop77 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )



Secondo me le voci a cui si riferisce sono su questo forum



Non possiamo permettercelo coi vincoli fpf.
Peccato davvero.


----------



## Pampu7 (4 Agosto 2018)

Per me o va allo united (a sostituire pogba) o viene da noi


----------



## Petrecte (4 Agosto 2018)

Se parte succede gli ultimi di mercato , noi per provare a prenderlo dobbiamo cedere parecchi catorci per abbassare Monte ingaggi e reperire liquidità, poi inserendo contropartite e cercando la formula giusta tutto si può fare... sto sognando lo so .....


----------



## gabuz (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )



Ho letto un'intervista a Tare che sembrava più un'apertura alla cessione che una dichiarazione di incedibilità


----------



## Beppe85 (4 Agosto 2018)

Fosse vero sarebbe fantastico, risolverebbe tutti i nostri problemi, anziché prenderne 4 o 5... solo lui, ma la vedo molto difficile... praticamente impossibile purtroppo...


----------



## Aron (4 Agosto 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Secondo me le voci a cui si riferisce sono su questo forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Il Milan non viene più buttato fuori dalle coppe.
Al massimo riceve sanzioni pecuniarie e sportive come limitazioni nella rosa. 

Nulla vieta al Milan di spendere tanto quanto una big di Premier, dimostrando all'UEFA ove possibile ampia disponibilità al ricorso di leciti escamotage per far quadrare il bilancio (come nel caso della trattativa Higuain e Caldara).


----------



## neversayconte (4 Agosto 2018)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Se parte succede gli ultimi di mercato , noi per provare a prenderlo dobbiamo cedere parecchi catorci per abbassare Monte ingaggi e reperire liquidità, poi inserendo contropartite e cercando la formula giusta tutto si può fare... sto sognando lo so .....



È impossibile perché il tempo è poco e non abbiamo venduto praticamente nessuno


----------



## Mirk (4 Agosto 2018)

Mendes è dietro anche a Milinkovic Savic, quindi gli propone Silva e diciamo 90 milioni, si fa valutare Silva diciamo 35 e il Milan non fa minusvalenza e Mendes sistema entrambi


----------



## Nils (4 Agosto 2018)

Personalmente mi atterrei ai fatti

Gattuso ha sempre detto che vuole un esterno offensivo, un alternativa a Kessie e un centravanti, in più deve essere gente che sposta gli equilibri, Leo ha confermato più volte in conferenza.

Ora centravanti preso, naturalmente dato la mancanza di soldi e l'esigenza di attenersi al fair play è stato preso uno sconosciuto a 5 M, qualcuno riporta 50 M ma evidentemente è un refuso. 

Caldara è un extra arrivato in sostituzione di Bonucci, ma che dimostra che il Milan ha soldi da spendere, se no si sarebbe semplicemente fatto lo scambio Bonucci/Higuain, la Juve avrebbe ceduto Rugani al Chelsea e noi avremmo preso un sostituto del capitano a basso costo.

Come mezzala sinistra nel ruolo abbiamo Bonaventura e Chala, come direbbe qualcuno... 
siamo a posto così 

Molti si scordano che Ringhio in carriera ha vinto tutto con un centrocampo abbastanza leggero, molto tecnico e carente in centimetri:
Gattuso, Pirlo Seedorf

Per me, ma non è una mia invenzione sono le dichiarazioni ufficiali, il ruolo di centrocampo che non verrà preso è proprio la mezzala sinistra,
sicuro arriva l'alternativa a Kessie, ma come dichiarato dovrà migliorarci, pertanto giocatore esuberante atleticamente, ma più razionale e magari più tecnico dell'ivoriano, non so se i Rabiot e Kovacic possono rientrare in questo profilo?
Io però penso che alla fine si possa fare anche un alternativa più certa di Locatelli come vice Biglia, anche qui ci si è lasciati sfuggire Badely, segno che si pensa in grande e i soldi ci sono 

Soprattutto darei il via al toto attaccante esterno... magari non sono ancora maturi i tempi, ma non ci credo che non sia già stata individuata una rosa di candidati 

Depay? Gomez? Keità? Chiesa? ......?

A me pare anche fredda la pista Bernard, mi sa che farà la fine di Badely e Meyer, giocatori perennemente accostati ma mai veramente trattati.

PS attenti alla Fiore che stà comprando esterni come se non ci fosse un domani... 
Chiesa già ceduto? io temo la Roma....


----------



## nybreath (4 Agosto 2018)

SMS se ne andrà dalla lazio solo se il giocatore si impunta, però non mi sembra il ragazzo da fare queste cose, un pò ci pensavo quando ha saltato il primo giorno di visite mediche.


----------



## koti (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )



Speriamo che costi troppo come costava troppo Higuain.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Agosto 2018)

Dipende solo da Elliott....il progetto è loro...ma devo dire che quel siparietto tra Leo e Gonzalo di ieri mi ha gasato....per me ci saranno piacevoli sorprese...


----------



## mil77 (4 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Personalmente mi atterrei ai fatti
> 
> Gattuso ha sempre detto che vuole un esterno offensivo, un alternativa a Kessie e un centravanti, in più deve essere gente che sposta gli equilibri, Leo ha confermato più volte in conferenza.
> 
> ...



Per me invece arriverà un buon ottimo centrocampista che giocherà mezzala sinistra con bonaventura in panchina e Calha titolare come attaccante esterno dove arriverà Bernard come riserva


----------



## gabuz (4 Agosto 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> SMS se ne andrà dalla lazio solo se il giocatore si impunta, però non mi sembra il ragazzo da fare queste cose, un pò ci pensavo quando ha saltato il primo giorno di visite mediche.



Beh, con la Fiorentina non fu proprio un santo


----------



## Jino (4 Agosto 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ho letto un'intervista a Tare che sembrava più un'apertura alla cessione che una dichiarazione di incedibilità



Quando sei nei panni della Lazio e pregusti la possibilità di portare a casa 100 mln per un singolo giocatore, per quanto bravo, non vedi l'ora arrivi l'offerta giusta. 

Una cifra del genere non solo permette di far un buon mercato, ma di mttere anche a posto i bilanci del club per anni.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> SMS se ne andrà dalla lazio solo se il giocatore si impunta, però non mi sembra il ragazzo da fare queste cose, un pò ci pensavo quando ha saltato il primo giorno di visite mediche.



Offrigli 5-6 m e vedi come si impunta


----------



## Zenos (4 Agosto 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Secondo me le voci a cui si riferisce sono su questo forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hai perfettamente ragione...


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )


Prima erano voci riportate da fonti poco conusciute e di rilievo. Ora se ne inizia a parlare anche su una fonte di grande rilievo come il Corriere dello Sport (con tutto il risperro per le altre fonti, meno famose), giornale anche molto vicino a Roma e Lazio. Daje!


----------



## Nils (4 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Per me invece arriverà un buon ottimo centrocampista che giocherà mezzala sinistra con bonaventura in panchina e Calha titolare come attaccante esterno dove arriverà Bernard come riserva



La cosa bizzarra è che stante le dichiarazioni ufficiali e la situazione odierna della rosa dovrebbe essere l'evenienza più sorprendente,
invece sarebbe la meno, visto che a quanto pare i media e i tifosi propendono più per questa soluzione.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Agosto 2018)

*La Stampa : Leonardo pronto al blitz per Milinkovic Savic. Pronta offerta da 40 milioni per il prestito più riscatto a 80. Sul giocatore anche la Juventus, ma solo se venderà Pjanic*


----------



## Nils (4 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione...



Ha ha, questa foto diverrà il tormentone di questa estate


----------



## Nils (4 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *La Stampa : Leonardo pronto al blitz per Milinkovic Savic. Pronta offerta da 40 milioni per il prestito più riscatto a 80. Sul giocatore anche la Juventus, ma solo se venderà Pjanic*



So che ci sono i soldi e la volontà di spendere, è palese,

ma a queste cifre non ci credo assolutamente


----------



## nybreath (4 Agosto 2018)

io non credo assolutamente sia possibile, ma comunque nella teoria, credo che questa sia una cifra coerente, sopra i 100m è follia


----------



## mark (4 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *La Stampa : Leonardo pronto al blitz per Milinkovic Savic. Pronta offerta da 40 milioni per il prestito più riscatto a 80. Sul giocatore anche la Juventus, ma solo se venderà Pjanic*



Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo arrivare a Casa Milan (purtroppo)..


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> *La Stampa : Leonardo pronto al blitz per Milinkovic Savic. Pronta offerta da 40 milioni per il prestito più riscatto a 80. Sul giocatore anche la Juventus, ma solo se venderà Pjanic*



Vediamo che succede. Ma la vedo dura.


----------



## Gekyn (4 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *La Stampa : Leonardo pronto al blitz per Milinkovic Savic. Pronta offerta da 40 milioni per il prestito più riscatto a 80. Sul giocatore anche la Juventus, ma solo se venderà Pjanic*



Ammettiamo che non ci siano problemi di liquidità, ma per quanto riguarda il bilancio per il FPF, come possiamo permetterci una spesa del genere?
Qualcuno di più esperto me lo potrebbe spiegare?


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (4 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *La Stampa : Leonardo pronto al blitz per Milinkovic Savic. Pronta offerta da 40 milioni per il prestito più riscatto a 80. Sul giocatore anche la Juventus, ma solo se venderà Pjanic*



Non voglio illudermi


----------



## nybreath (4 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Offrigli 5-6 m e vedi come si impunta



un altro giocatore a 10m lordi all anno lo possiamo avere? sinceramente non saprei come stiamo messi


----------



## LadyRoss (4 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *La Stampa : Leonardo pronto al blitz per Milinkovic Savic. Pronta offerta da 40 milioni per il prestito più riscatto a 80. Sul giocatore anche la Juventus, ma solo se venderà Pjanic*



Dopo Avere visto Higuain ieri a casa Milan, dopo averlo visto convinto del progetto...dopo che è arrivato da noi nonostante nessuno sperasse di poter aspirare a un giocatore così ... oggi penso che potrebbe essere possibile, difficile forse difficilissimo ma non impossibile....
In fondo chi di noi due settimane fa pensava che avremmo potuto ricominciare a sognare???

È un sogno....non diventerà realtà ma se lo diventasse?


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *La Stampa : Leonardo pronto al blitz per Milinkovic Savic. Pronta offerta da 40 milioni per il prestito più riscatto a 80. Sul giocatore anche la Juventus, ma solo se venderà Pjanic*



Non basterebbero manco, conoscendo Lotito...


----------



## alcyppa (4 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *La Stampa : Leonardo pronto al blitz per Milinkovic Savic. Pronta offerta da 40 milioni per il prestito più riscatto a 80. Sul giocatore anche la Juventus, ma solo se venderà Pjanic*



Pffff, Lotito è un osso duro e proprio non lo vedo il Milan offrire una roba del genere per savic.

Ben venga eh, ma non ci credo.


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> *La Stampa : Leonardo pronto al blitz per Milinkovic Savic. Pronta offerta da 40 milioni per il prestito più riscatto a 80. Sul giocatore anche la Juventus, ma solo se venderà Pjanic*



.


----------



## LadyRoss (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Ipotizziamo che l’offerta sia reale... vorrebbe dire che già abbiamo un mezzo accordo con il giocatore?


----------



## Zenos (4 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *La Stampa : Leonardo pronto al blitz per Milinkovic Savic. Pronta offerta da 40 milioni per il prestito più riscatto a 80. Sul giocatore anche la Juventus, ma solo se venderà Pjanic*



Ecco come di spendono 200 milioni,3 fuoriclasse,una giovane stella e qualche buon comprimario.
Mirabilandia guarda e impara.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non basterebbero manco, conoscendo Lotito...



Siamo in ottimi rapporti con Lotito. Diamogli Jack e As


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> *La Stampa : Leonardo pronto al blitz per Milinkovic Savic. Pronta offerta da 40 milioni per il prestito più riscatto a 80. Sul giocatore anche la Juventus, ma solo se venderà Pjanic*



Altra cosa: Lotito non accetta mai contropartite. Per i suoi giocatori chiede solamente cash. Figuriamoci poi per bidoni tipo Kalinic o Andrè Silva.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ecco come di spendono 200 milioni,3 fuoriclasse,una giovane stella e qualche buon comprimario.
> Mirabilandia guarda e impara.



Leonardo con i soldi dello scorso anno. Mamma mia


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> *La Stampa : Leonardo pronto al blitz per Milinkovic Savic. Pronta offerta da 40 milioni per il prestito più riscatto a 80. Sul giocatore anche la Juventus, ma solo se venderà Pjanic*



Ovviamente sarebbe assurdo illudersi di una cosa simile.
Certo però che non sappiamo quali saranno le cessioni e dunque quale potrebbe essere il budget per gli ultimi giorni di mercato.

Io resto dell'idea che SMS sia già d'accordo con Lotito per la cessione, ha uno stipendio troppo basso per il suo livello e la cifra che incasserebbe la Lazio troppo alta per non chiudere.
Certo ad oggi è ridicolo anche solo essere accostati a trattative di questa portata ma il caso SMS è tutto da scoprire secondo me


----------



## Igor91 (4 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *La Stampa : Leonardo pronto al blitz per Milinkovic Savic. Pronta offerta da 40 milioni per il prestito più riscatto a 80. Sul giocatore anche la Juventus, ma solo se venderà Pjanic*



Io così muoio.... se sta succedendo davvero lo scrivessero solo gli ultimo giorni di.mercato a trattativa conclusa... non ne voglio sapere nulla...


----------



## pablog1585 (4 Agosto 2018)

Ma poi il Fpf? Ci tolgono di nuovo l'Europa e penalizzano in campionato?


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> *La Stampa : Leonardo pronto al blitz per Milinkovic Savic. Pronta offerta da 40 milioni per il prestito più riscatto a 80. Sul giocatore anche la Juventus, ma solo se venderà Pjanic*



Io sostengo da tempo che in italia siamo i favoriti per prenderlo.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Ma poi il Fpf? Ci tolgono di nuovo l'Europa e penalizzano in campionato?



In campionato ci puo penalizzare solola FIGC, non la UEFA. Non ci sbattono piu fuori dall'Europa, siamo una potenza. Poi è un pagamento dilazionato, 40 m li otteniamo cedendo Silva e Jack.


----------



## Albijol (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> *La Stampa : Leonardo pronto al blitz per Milinkovic Savic. Pronta offerta da 40 milioni per il prestito più riscatto a 80. Sul giocatore anche la Juventus, ma solo se venderà Pjanic*



dobbiamo ancora vendere i cessi di Mirabelli e abbiamo solo due settimane. Poi Lotito vuole almeno 100 milioni. Onestamente non ci credo.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io sostengo da tempo che in italia siamo i favoriti per prenderlo.



Si. A sto punto spero che la Juve tenda Pjanic. La news la danno il Corriere vicinissimo alla Lazio e la stampa vicina alla Juve, che sa, essendo interessata se parte Pjanic, le altre offerte


----------



## nybreath (4 Agosto 2018)

sms ha il doppio passaporto, conta come eu o non eu? abbiamo spazio per non eu?


----------



## _ET_ (4 Agosto 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Non voglio illudermi



come da pronostico.sono settimane che penso che ai nastri di partenza saremo uno squadrone.lunedì arriva Gordon con un mega aumento di bilancio e Leonardo che parte alla volta di Roma.maglietta prenotata.se davvero arriva SMS non c'è alcun dubbio devo avere la sua maglia.


----------



## Kaketto (4 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *La Stampa : Leonardo pronto al blitz per Milinkovic Savic. Pronta offerta da 40 milioni per il prestito più riscatto a 80. Sul giocatore anche la Juventus, ma solo se venderà Pjanic*



L'ho scritto nel post precedente. Per me sarà lui il prossimo acquisto. I soldi ci sono. Verranno venduti Jack e Rodriguez Settimana prossima. E aggiungo. Arriva il figlio di Singer. Quanto ci scommettiamo che riprenderanno le voci su conte?


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> L'ho scritto nel post precedente. Per me sarà lui il prossimo acquisto. I soldi ci sono. *Verranno venduti Jack e Bonaventura*. Settimana prossima



Lo tagliamo a metà?


----------



## Beppe85 (4 Agosto 2018)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Ma poi il Fpf? Ci tolgono di nuovo l'Europa e penalizzano in campionato?



Preso a 40 + 80.... sarebbe nei limiti del ffp, anche perché di ingaggio gli basterebbero 6 milioni, con qualche cessione possiamo rientrare... e se andassimo in Champions ... ovviamente ci sarebbero ancor meno problemi, ma Lotito dovrà accettare un pagamento praticamente triennale


----------



## luigi61 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> *La Stampa : Leonardo pronto al blitz per Milinkovic Savic. Pronta offerta da 40 milioni per il prestito più riscatto a 80. Sul giocatore anche la Juventus, ma solo se venderà Pjanic*



SMS è un crack assoluto; d'altronde dobbiamo essere competitivi subito e non è facile, l'Inter tenta per Modric, ma sinceramente per età prospettive di miglioramento tra i 2 preferisco senza dubbio il laziale
Forza Leo


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Preso a 40 + 80.... sarebbe nei limiti del ffp, anche perché di ingaggio gli basterebbero 6 milioni, con qualche cessione possiamo rientrare... e se andassimo in Champions ... ovviamente ci sarebbero ancor meno problemi, ma Lotito dovrà accettare un pagamento praticamente triennale



Già 6 milioni?! Alla Lazio ne guadagna 1,5. Se gliele offrissimo 4, farebbe i salti di gioia.


----------



## Igor91 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Già 6 milioni?! Alla Lazio ne guadagna 1,5. Se gliele offrissimo 4, farebbe i salti di gioia.



Non è stupido.. conosce bene il suo valore.
Se venisse al Milan non chiederebbe meno di 6-7 mln.


----------



## Beppe85 (4 Agosto 2018)

Ho il sospetto che ne chiederà almeno 6... conosce bene il suo valore, ma se ne bastassero 4... ancora meglio!


----------



## nybreath (4 Agosto 2018)

avevo letto male, 80 di riscatto, mi sembra troppo esagerato...
preferirei prendere una mezzala e un rincalzo a sti prezzi
poi ovviamente il valore del giocatore è indiscutibile


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

*In base a ciò che ha detto Gattuso su Vidal (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/gattuso-abbiamo-pensato-vidal-ma-non-potevamo-vt66086.html#post1622020 ) Milinkovic Savic è fantascienza. *


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *In base a ciò che ha detto Gattuso su Vidal (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/gattuso-abbiamo-pensato-vidal-ma-non-potevamo-vt66086.html#post1622020 ) Milinkovic Savic è fantascienza. *



Ma è fantascienza a prescindere da Rino. Si parla di oltre 100 mln cash...


----------



## Gekyn (4 Agosto 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Preso a 40 + 80.... sarebbe nei limiti del ffp, anche perché di ingaggio gli basterebbero 6 milioni, con qualche cessione possiamo rientrare... e se andassimo in Champions ... ovviamente ci sarebbero ancor meno problemi, ma Lotito dovrà accettare un pagamento praticamente triennale



Il nostro bilancio è in passivo di circa 70mln, se non sbaglio, dopo gli ultimi acquisti è aumentato, per le regole del FPF dobbiamo essere in pareggio, al limite un piccolo passivo, non riesco ad immaginare l'acquisto dei SMS, a meno che non vendessimo giocatori del lvl di Suso, Donnarumma oltre i vari Silva kalinic e Bacca.


----------



## Zenos (4 Agosto 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Il nostro bilancio è in passivo di circa 70mln, se non sbaglio, dopo gli ultimi acquisti è aumentato, per le regole del FPF dobbiamo essere in pareggio, al limite un piccolo passivo, non riesco ad immaginare l'acquisto dei SMS, a meno che non vendessimo giocatori del lvl di Suso, Donnarumma oltre i vari Silva kalinic e Bacca.



Qualcuno ha detto voluntary agreement?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *In base a ciò che ha detto Gattuso su Vidal (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/gattuso-abbiamo-pensato-vidal-ma-non-potevamo-vt66086.html#post1622020 ) Milinkovic Savic è fantascienza. *



Ma che c'entra scusa??...vidal prende 10 volte il serbo....ovvio che sia fuori portata...


----------



## Gekyn (4 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha detto voluntary agreement?



Ma se non te lo concedono? Ci siamo già passati ed il rischio esclusione dalle coppe è alto....


----------



## Zenos (4 Agosto 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ma se non te lo concedono? Ci siamo già passati ed il rischio esclusione dalle coppe è alto....



Penso che Leonardo non sia così ingenuo come quel cialtrone di Fassone.Oggi c'è una nuova,solida e ricca proprietà.


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> *La Stampa : Leonardo pronto al blitz per Milinkovic Savic. Pronta offerta da 40 milioni per il prestito più riscatto a 80. Sul giocatore anche la Juventus, ma solo se venderà Pjanic*



.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> *La Stampa : Leonardo pronto al blitz per Milinkovic Savic. Pronta offerta da 40 milioni per il prestito più riscatto a 80. Sul giocatore anche la Juventus, ma solo se venderà Pjanic*



Daiiiii Leo fammi sto regalo che domani è il mio compleanno!!!


----------



## luigi61 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> *La Stampa : Leonardo pronto al blitz per Milinkovic Savic. Pronta offerta da 40 milioni per il prestito più riscatto a 80. Sul giocatore anche la Juventus, ma solo se venderà Pjanic*



dai continuate dell'altro......costa troppo guadagna troppo, ci escludono , ci sodomizzano, MA PARLARE DI COME SAREBBE FORTE o di come giocherebbe IL MILAN con SMS noo?


----------



## koti (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> *La Stampa : Leonardo pronto al blitz per Milinkovic Savic. Pronta offerta da 40 milioni per il prestito più riscatto a 80. Sul giocatore anche la Juventus, ma solo se venderà Pjanic*



Conferma anche sportmediaset.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Conferma anche sportmediaset.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Agosto 2018)

*Per completezza la stampa parla di 40 subito o 20 più il cartellino di Bonaventura...più gli 80 del riscatto...*


----------



## impero rossonero (4 Agosto 2018)

Secondo me leonardo non scherza... E' un vero duro...savic lo prende ...un modo lo trova...


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

*Sportmediaset: Lotito per Milinkovic Savic chiede 120 milioni di euro ma il Milan non è spaventato. La formula potrebbe essere quella di un pagamento pluriennale più l'inserimento di qualche contropartita, come ad esempio Borini. Si parla di un possibile blitz di Leonardo a Roma per incontrare l'agente del serbo. 

Su Savic c'è anche la Juve, nel caso in cui dovesse partire Pjanic.*


----------



## Heaven (4 Agosto 2018)

O adesso o mai più.

Lui o Kovacic e sarebbe un mercato da 10 e lode


----------



## impero rossonero (4 Agosto 2018)

Con savic ...vinciamo tutto...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Lotito per Milinkovic Savic chiede 120 milioni di euro ma il Milan non è spaventato. La formula potrebbe essere quella di un pagamento pluriennale più l'inserimento di qualche contropartita, come ad esempio Borini. Si parla di un possibile blitz di Leonardo a Roma per incontrare l'agente del serbo.
> 
> Su Savic c'è anche la Juve, nel caso in cui dovesse partire Pjanic.*



Forza leoooooooooooooo


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> O adesso o mai più.
> 
> Lui o Kovacic e sarebbe un mercato da 10 e lode



Belen o Rosi Bindi e sarebbbe una scopata da 10 e lode. Imparagonabili


----------



## nabucco (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Lotito per Milinkovic Savic chiede 120 milioni di euro ma il Milan non è spaventato. La formula potrebbe essere quella di un pagamento pluriennale più l'inserimento di qualche contropartita, come ad esempio Borini. Si parla di un possibile blitz di Leonardo a Roma per incontrare l'agente del serbo.
> 
> Su Savic c'è anche la Juve, nel caso in cui dovesse partire Pjanic.*



Forza Leo.
Savic è un mostro e ha solo 23 anni. Domina in ogni parte del campo, devastante di testa. Già uno dei più forti centrocampisti al mondo.
Speriamo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Lotito per Milinkovic Savic chiede 120 milioni di euro ma il Milan non è spaventato. La formula potrebbe essere quella di un pagamento pluriennale più l'inserimento di qualche contropartita, come ad esempio Borini. Si parla di un possibile blitz di Leonardo a Roma per incontrare l'agente del serbo.
> 
> Su Savic c'è anche la Juve, nel caso in cui dovesse partire Pjanic.*


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



Con sergej in campo nemmeno la juve mi farebbe paura.
E la maglia ovviamente la comprerei un minuto dopo l'annuncio.


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



.


----------



## 1972 (4 Agosto 2018)

lotito non e' cairo, quando il ragioniere di formello vede il soldo gli diventa sempre barzotto.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Agosto 2018)

Ragazzi riguardatevi il siparietto tra Leo e Gonzalo di ieri alla domanda su dove può arrivare il Milan...questi hanno le idee chiarissime...


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Con sergej in campo *nemmeno la juve mi farebbe paura.*
> E la maglia ovviamente la comprerei un minuto dopo l'annuncio.


calmi. Per me arriveremmo sul podio insieme a loro e all'Inter, ma da 3. Ma con pochi punti di distacco dalle prime due, pero saremmo inferiori nettamente


----------



## mark (4 Agosto 2018)

Basta ragazzi che poi mi illudo anch’io e ci rimango male..


----------



## Butcher (4 Agosto 2018)

Non illudiamoci, calma!


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi riguardatevi il siparietto tra Leo e Gonzalo di ieri alla domanda su dove può arrivare il Milan...questi hanno le idee chiarissime...



Si. A un certo punto si sente:"non svelare tutto" (l'avete detto voi, io non ho sentito)


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> calmi. Per me arriveremmo sul podio insieme a loro e all'Inter, ma da 3. Ma con pochi punti di distacco dalle prime due, pero saremmo inferiori nettamente



Con savic in campo no : questo ragazzo vince tutti i duelli individuali in mezzo al campo e al limite dell'area.
Come l'ho definito giorni fa : è l'ibra del centrocampo.
Un gigante che gioca con punta, tacco e suola.
DEVASTANTE.


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



Quotate


----------



## Cizzu (4 Agosto 2018)

E' impossibile che possa arrivare un giocatore come SMS. Basta con questi abbocchi..


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si. A un certo punto si sente:"non svelare tutto" (l'avete detto voi, io non ho sentito)



Si riferiva ai discorsi privati tra loro due, quella notte a Casa Milan.

Restate in topic.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Lotito per Milinkovic Savic chiede 120 milioni di euro ma il Milan non è spaventato. La formula potrebbe essere quella di un pagamento pluriennale più l'inserimento di qualche contropartita, come ad esempio Borini. Si parla di un possibile blitz di Leonardo a Roma per incontrare l'agente del serbo.
> 
> Su Savic c'è anche la Juve, nel caso in cui dovesse partire Pjanic.*



*Quotate!!!*


----------



## Mic (4 Agosto 2018)

impossibile


----------



## wildfrank (4 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Pffff, Lotito è un osso duro e proprio non lo vedo il Milan offrire una roba del genere per savic.
> 
> Ben venga eh, ma non ci credo.



Dovrebbe accettare già solo per il fatto che gli abbiamo preso Biglia a scadenza, pagandolo come se fosse sotto contratto. Lotito braccino corto.


----------



## nybreath (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



Poche illusioni ragazzi, questo è un affare impossibile.


----------



## MissRossonera (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Lotito per Milinkovic Savic chiede 120 milioni di euro ma il Milan non è spaventato. La formula potrebbe essere quella di un pagamento pluriennale più l'inserimento di qualche contropartita, come ad esempio Borini. Si parla di un possibile blitz di Leonardo a Roma per incontrare l'agente del serbo.
> 
> Su Savic c'è anche la Juve, nel caso in cui dovesse partire Pjanic.*



Ma va,non ci credo proprio.


----------



## cris (4 Agosto 2018)

Sinceramente non ci credo. Attenti che ci rimanete male.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Lotito per Milinkovic Savic chiede 120 milioni di euro ma il Milan non è spaventato. La formula potrebbe essere quella di un pagamento pluriennale più l'inserimento di qualche contropartita, come ad esempio Borini. Si parla di un possibile blitz di Leonardo a Roma per incontrare l'agente del serbo.
> 
> Su Savic c'è anche la Juve, nel caso in cui dovesse partire Pjanic.*



secondo me non è tanto impossibile come può sembrare, lotito non è cairo, è consapevole che non può tirare troppo la corda


----------



## Cizzu (4 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Agosto 2018)

In realtà alcune fonti dicono che questo blitz già c'è stato e che leonardo ha presentato l'offerta mostruosa.
Anche i siti di informazione vicini alla lazio riportano la notizia.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



Voci su Cristiano ronaldo alla Juve e tifosi in festa. Voci su Modric all'inter e tifosi in festa. Voci Di Milinkovic-Savic al milan e...Impossibile, Non possiamo permettercelo, Illusi.... Cosa stiamo diventando? Davvero tutti questi anni di mediocrità ci hanno fatto smettere di sognare?


----------



## Casnop (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...


E' evidente che Elliott stia puntando sul possibile Voluntary Agreement, per cui il club potrebbe, Uefa consenziente, avviare negoziati tra la fine di questo mese e l'inizio del prossimo. Certi investimenti, nella attuale situazione economica e finanziaria del Milan, non sarebbero giustificati in regime di Settlement Agreement, o sotto sanzione similare. Sulle capacità di offerta di Elliott, credo che non possano esservi dubbi per un fondo che, notizia di Borsa Italiana di ieri, ha aperto un dossier per l'intervento nel capitale di Mediobanca per l'acquisizione della quota che l'istituto finanziario di Piazzetta Cuccia ha in Generali Assicurazioni, una operazione in classe di miliardi di euro, che, ove riuscisse, consegnerebbe a Elliott, dopo Tim, le chiavi del potere economico e finanziario di questo Paese. Il Milan e Milinkovic-Savic, si potrà facilmente intendere, appaiono in questo contesto niente più che eleganti e vistosissimi soprammobili sul tavolo del salotto di casa Singer.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



Queste notizie non possono essere inventate, un'offerta l'hanno fatta e io amo Leonardo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In realtà alcune fonti dicono che questo blitz già c'è stato e che leonardo ha presentato l'offerta mostruosa.
> Anche i siti di informazione vicini alla lazio riportano la notizia.



si, come detto secondo me l'offerta del milan è gia sul tavolo di lotito, credo che il vecchio volpone stia prendendo tempo nella speranza che juve o altri rilancino


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

*Cittàceleste (il primo sito a parlare del Milan su Savic): il Milan è scatenato, dopo Higuain e Caldara. Elliott vuole regalare ai tifosi rossoneri un super colpo da oltre 100 milioni di euro. L'obiettivo è Milinkovic Savic. Questa la proposta: 40 milioni (o 20 più Bonaventura) per il prestito più altri 80 per il diritto di riscatto. Offerta globale da 120 milioni. Lotito nei giorni scorsi ha parlato di offerta irrinunciabile. Potrebbe essere quella dei rossoneri? Leonardo pronto a blitz.
*


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Agosto 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> si, come detto secondo me l'offerta del milan è gia sul tavolo di lotito, credo che il vecchio volpone stia prendendo tempo nella speranza che juve o altri rilancino



Lotito mi auguro abbia buona memoria storica nel ricordare come si comportarono altri club e come invece si comportò il milan coi suoi tesserati...


----------



## davidelynch (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



Sono giorni che lo dico, il sergente è l'unico che di colpo ti porta a lottare con la Juve. Forza Leo facci questo miracolo.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cittàceleste (il primo sito a parlare del Milan su Savic): il Milan è scatenato, dopo Higuain e Caldara. Elliott vuole regalare ai tifosi rossoneri un super colpo da oltre 100 milioni di euro. L'obiettivo è Milinkovic Savic. Questa la proposta: 40 milioni (o 20 più Bonaventura) per il prestito più altri 80 per il diritto di riscatto. Offerta globale da 120 milioni. Lotito nei giorni scorsi ha parlato di offerta irrinunciabile. Potrebbe essere quella dei rossoneri? Leonardo pronto a blitz.
> *



Sempre piu conferme... finalmente una societa seria!!


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cittàceleste (il primo sito a parlare del Milan su Savic): il Milan è scatenato, dopo Higuain e Caldara. Elliott vuole regalare ai tifosi rossoneri un super colpo da oltre 100 milioni di euro. L'obiettivo è Milinkovic Savic. Questa la proposta: 40 milioni (o 20 più Bonaventura) per il prestito più altri 80 per il diritto di riscatto. Offerta globale da 120 milioni. Lotito nei giorni scorsi ha parlato di offerta irrinunciabile. Potrebbe essere quella dei rossoneri? Leonardo pronto a blitz.
> *



Tare nel frattempo non escude nulla su savic.


----------



## Roccoro (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



Credo che Savic, se mai dovesse venire, sarebbe il colpo alla condor che avverrà negli ultimi giorni di mercato, dato che se Pogba parte Mourinho se lo prende senza problemi.
Detto questo, speriamo di prenderlo noi e di mettere le balle in faccia a tutti coloro che dicono "Kon qualih soldih??"


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cittàceleste (il primo sito a parlare del Milan su Savic): il Milan è scatenato, dopo Higuain e Caldara. Elliott vuole regalare ai tifosi rossoneri un super colpo da oltre 100 milioni di euro. L'obiettivo è Milinkovic Savic. Questa la proposta: 40 milioni (o 20 più Bonaventura) per il prestito più altri 80 per il diritto di riscatto. Offerta globale da 120 milioni. Lotito nei giorni scorsi ha parlato di offerta irrinunciabile. Potrebbe essere quella dei rossoneri? Leonardo pronto a blitz.
> *



Gordon facci questo regalo....ce lo meritiamo...


----------



## mark (4 Agosto 2018)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Sono giorni che lo dico, il sergente è l'unico che di colpo ti porta a lottare con la Juve. Forza Leo facci questo miracolo.


Non esageriamo adesso.. con lui saremo tra le favorite per entrare in champions questo si..


----------



## de sica (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cittàceleste (il primo sito a parlare del Milan su Savic): il Milan è scatenato, dopo Higuain e Caldara. Elliott vuole regalare ai tifosi rossoneri un super colpo da oltre 100 milioni di euro. L'obiettivo è Milinkovic Savic. Questa la proposta: 40 milioni (o 20 più Bonaventura) per il prestito più altri 80 per il diritto di riscatto. Offerta globale da 120 milioni. Lotito nei giorni scorsi ha parlato di offerta irrinunciabile. Potrebbe essere quella dei rossoneri? Leonardo pronto a blitz.
> *



Potrei svenire..


----------



## luigi61 (4 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> dai continuate dell'altro......costa troppo guadagna troppo, ci escludono , ci sodomizzano, MA PARLARE DI COME SAREBBE FORTE o di come giocherebbe IL MILAN con SMS noo?





Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Voci su Cristiano ronaldo alla Juve e tifosi in festa. Voci su Modric all'inter e tifosi in festa. Voci Di Milinkovic-Savic al milan e...Impossibile, Non possiamo permettercelo, Illusi.... Cosa stiamo diventando? Davvero tutti questi anni di mediocrità ci hanno fatto smettere di sognare?



forse molti ancora non hanno capito chi è ELLIOTT..


----------



## Casnop (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cittàceleste (il primo sito a parlare del Milan su Savic): il Milan è scatenato, dopo Higuain e Caldara. Elliott vuole regalare ai tifosi rossoneri un super colpo da oltre 100 milioni di euro. L'obiettivo è Milinkovic Savic. Questa la proposta: 40 milioni (o 20 più Bonaventura) per il prestito più altri 80 per il diritto di riscatto. Offerta globale da 120 milioni. Lotito nei giorni scorsi ha parlato di offerta irrinunciabile. Potrebbe essere quella dei rossoneri? Leonardo pronto a blitz.
> *


E ci credo, Lotito ha sparato la prima cifra che gli è venuta in mente, e Singer ha diligentemente aperto il blocchetto degli assegni. Beh...


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lotito mi auguro abbia buona memoria storica nel ricordare come si comportarono altri club e come invece si comportò il milan coi suoi tesserati...



si secondo me lotito non è scemo come cairo, è consapevole che ogni mercato fa storia a se, un conto è il mercato in cui neymar viene venduto a 220 un conto è il mercato in cui ronaldo viene venduto a 110. Già l'anno scorso pare abbia rifiutato 60-70 mil durante le trattative per keita-biglia dicendo che la base d'asta era il prezzo pagato per pogba, quindi se gli riconosciamo quella valutazione lui deve venire incontro accettando il nostro tipo di pagamento, poi ripeto alla lazio possono interessare 2-3 nostri giocatori come borini, silva per la questione mendes e jack.


----------



## tonilovin93 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cittàceleste (il primo sito a parlare del Milan su Savic): il Milan è scatenato, dopo Higuain e Caldara. Elliott vuole regalare ai tifosi rossoneri un super colpo da oltre 100 milioni di euro. L'obiettivo è Milinkovic Savic. Questa la proposta: 40 milioni (o 20 più Bonaventura) per il prestito più altri 80 per il diritto di riscatto. Offerta globale da 120 milioni. Lotito nei giorni scorsi ha parlato di offerta irrinunciabile. Potrebbe essere quella dei rossoneri? Leonardo pronto a blitz.
> *



Lo ripeto, non è utopia, è un sogno di mezza estate da accarezzare con molta cura.. 
Che Leonardo lo voglia é vero, che per ora non siano arrivate offerte da top club é anche vero..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



Le voci si fanno sempre più insistenti, anche Radio Rossonera aveva parlato di Kezman (procuratore di Savic) a Milano, cosa già riportata sul forum ieri sera.


----------



## mark (4 Agosto 2018)

A. Silva più Borini più diritto di riscatto a 70 milioni il prossimo anno e siamo tutti contenti...


----------



## Ronaldinho10 (4 Agosto 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E' evidente che Elliott stia puntando sul possibile Voluntary Agreement, per cui il club potrebbe, Uefa consenziente, avviare negoziati tra la fine di questo mese e l'inizio del prossimo. Certi investimenti, nella attuale situazione economica e finanziaria del Milan, non sarebbero giustificati in regime di Settlement Agreement, o sotto sanzione similare. Sulle capacità di offerta di Elliott, credo che non possano esservi dubbi per un fondo che, notizia di Borsa Italiana di ieri, ha aperto un dossier per l'intervento nel capitale di Mediobanca per l'acquisizione della quota che l'istituto finanziario di Piazzetta Cuccia ha in Generali Assicurazioni, una operazione in classe di miliardi di euro, che, ove riuscisse, consegnerebbe a Elliott, dopo Tim, le chiavi del potere economico e finanziario di questo Paese. Il Milan e Milinkovic-Savic, si potrà facilmente intendere, appaiono in questo contesto niente più che eleganti e vistosissimi soprammobili sul tavolo del salotto di casa Singer.



Sempre un piacere leggere i tuoi interventi


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cittàceleste (il primo sito a parlare del Milan su Savic): il Milan è scatenato, dopo Higuain e Caldara. Elliott vuole regalare ai tifosi rossoneri un super colpo da oltre 100 milioni di euro. L'obiettivo è Milinkovic Savic. Questa la proposta: 40 milioni (o 20 più Bonaventura) per il prestito più altri 80 per il diritto di riscatto. Offerta globale da 120 milioni. Lotito nei giorni scorsi ha parlato di offerta irrinunciabile. Potrebbe essere quella dei rossoneri? Leonardo pronto a blitz.
> *



Mah. Io continuo ad essere scettico. Certe quest'anno le sto vedendo di ogni...


----------



## Boomer (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



Mamma mia ragazzi. È vero il prezzo è folle ma Savic è il miglior cc al mondo e ha 23 anni. Se c’è una minima possibilità BISOGNA provarci. Giocatore UNICO al mondo in questo momento.


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



.


----------



## gabbon17 (4 Agosto 2018)

Sono un médium  per me è gia nostro.


----------



## 1972 (4 Agosto 2018)

fino a che lotito non parla si puo' sognare.......


----------



## fra29 (4 Agosto 2018)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Sono giorni che lo dico, il sergente è l'unico che di colpo ti porta a lottare con la Juve. Forza Leo facci questo miracolo.



ed è l'unico che può ribattere mediaticamente Modric all'Inda (che si farà)


----------



## 13Wilt (4 Agosto 2018)

Stando a ciò che si legge (e non da pochi giorni) sembrerebbe che SMS sia un sogno solo del Milan e, forse, Juve.
Il dubbio che mi sorge è: come fa a non scatenarsi un'asta per un giocatore del genere? Possibile che nessun club europeo si presenti al tavolo??
In questa sessione di mercato c'è stato un immobilismo pazzesco da parte di quasi tutte le big d'Europa..


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> fino a che lotito non parla si puo' sognare.......



A Lotito devi dare 120 cucuzze. Non serve che parli o meno...


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cittàceleste (il primo sito a parlare del Milan su Savic): il Milan è scatenato, dopo Higuain e Caldara. Elliott vuole regalare ai tifosi rossoneri un super colpo da oltre 100 milioni di euro. L'obiettivo è Milinkovic Savic. Questa la proposta: 40 milioni (o 20 più Bonaventura) per il prestito più altri 80 per il diritto di riscatto. Offerta globale da 120 milioni. Lotito nei giorni scorsi ha parlato di offerta irrinunciabile. Potrebbe essere quella dei rossoneri? Leonardo pronto a blitz.
> *



.


----------



## fra29 (4 Agosto 2018)

Mi pare davvero utopia.. soprattutto se restasse davvero Gattuso!


----------



## tonilovin93 (4 Agosto 2018)

13Wilt ha scritto:


> Stando a ciò che si legge (e non da pochi giorni) sembrerebbe che SMS sia un sogno solo del Milan e, forse, Juve.
> Il dubbio che mi sorge è: come fa a non scatenarsi un'asta per un giocatore del genere? Possibile che nessun club europeo si presenti al tavolo??
> In questa sessione di mercato c'è stato un immobilismo pazzesco da parte di quasi tutte le big d'Europa..



È stranissimo. Il real non ha ancora preso il sostituto di Ronaldo, mi pare assurdo. 
Comunque le big europee sono tutte coperte al momento, city bayern real Juve UTD.. 
Al momento non vedo dove potrebbe andare, se qualcuno non vende ovviamente.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Agosto 2018)

13Wilt ha scritto:


> Stando a ciò che si legge (e non da pochi giorni) sembrerebbe che SMS sia un sogno solo del Milan e, forse, Juve.
> Il dubbio che mi sorge è: come fa a non scatenarsi un'asta per un giocatore del genere? Possibile che nessun club europeo si presenti al tavolo??
> In questa sessione di mercato c'è stato un immobilismo pazzesco da parte di quasi tutte le big d'Europa..



come detto in un altro post, ogni mercato fa storia a se, le squadre che possono pagare la cifra richiesta per savic a memoria sono coperte in quel ruolo, quindi è probabile che il prezzo sia stata ritenuto alto, inoltre il ragazzo non si è ancora messo in mostra in palcoscenici internazionali come la champion e l'ultimo mondiale è stato un flop.


----------



## 1972 (4 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A Lotito devi dare 120 cucuzze. Non serve che parli o meno...



quando parla e fa il presuntuoso gli scambi non si formalizzano mai. il fatto che ancora non ha detto nulla in merito potrebbe significare che qualcosa di vero ci sia. questo volevo intendere


----------



## alcyppa (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...






Boomer ha scritto:


> Mamma mia ragazzi. È vero il prezzo è folle ma *Savic è il miglior cc al mondo* e ha 23 anni. Se c’è una minima possibilità BISOGNA provarci. Giocatore UNICO al mondo in questo momento.



Ehm


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cittàceleste (il primo sito a parlare del Milan su Savic): il Milan è scatenato, dopo Higuain e Caldara. Elliott vuole regalare ai tifosi rossoneri un super colpo da oltre 100 milioni di euro. L'obiettivo è Milinkovic Savic. Questa la proposta: 40 milioni (o 20 più Bonaventura) per il prestito più altri 80 per il diritto di riscatto. Offerta globale da 120 milioni. Lotito nei giorni scorsi ha parlato di offerta irrinunciabile. Potrebbe essere quella dei rossoneri? Leonardo pronto a blitz.
> *



Non svegliatemi


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (4 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ehm



Vero ma uno ha 33 anni, l'atro 23. Andrei sul secondo senza neanche pensarci.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ehm



Modric quanto lo amo...però temo tra 2 anni sarà gia negli USA...SMS è il futuro


----------



## davoreb (4 Agosto 2018)

Per me con Savic come mezzala sinistra, Calhanoglu può fare l'esterno sinistro nel 433.
In fase offensiva Savic entra spesso in area agendo quasi da seconda punta con la sua tecnica e fisicità.

Con un esterno 'bernard??' e Bonaventura che fanno rifiatare i titolari:

Higuain
Calha Suso
Savic Biglia Kessie

Avremmo una fase offensiva veramente da paura. A centrocampo ai Kessie è Savic che insieme ti danno anche una fisicità assurda. 

Purtroppo mi sa che sono solo sogni.


----------



## alcyppa (4 Agosto 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Vero ma uno ha 33 anni, l'atro 23. Andrei sul secondo senza neanche pensarci.



Dire di preferire un giovane ad un 33enne ci sta.


Dire che è il miglior centrocampista al mondo magari anche no.


----------



## Pit96 (4 Agosto 2018)

Non fatemici sperare


----------



## sunburn (4 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A Lotito devi dare 120 cucuzze. Non serve che parli o meno...


Ronaldo 117, Savic 120. 
Ok che ballano 10 anni, ma non si può valutare un giocatore che ha fatto una stagione tre milioni in più del miglior giocatore della storia del calcio.
Evidentemente non vuole cederlo. Ricordate l'anno scorso Cairo con Belotti? E ricordate che stagione ha fatto quest'anno Belotti? Io a quelle cifre starei alla larga da un giocatore che ha fatto una stagione. Con quella cifra vai dal buon Florentino e ti prendi Kovacic+ Modric e al 99% vai in Champions.


----------



## Casnop (4 Agosto 2018)

13Wilt ha scritto:


> Stando a ciò che si legge (e non da pochi giorni) sembrerebbe che SMS sia un sogno solo del Milan e, forse, Juve.
> Il dubbio che mi sorge è: come fa a non scatenarsi un'asta per un giocatore del genere? Possibile che nessun club europeo si presenti al tavolo??
> In questa sessione di mercato c'è stato un immobilismo pazzesco da parte di quasi tutte le big d'Europa..


Ad occhio, dopo i botti dello scorso anno, di denaro c'è poco, in giro. Il Milan sfrutta due forze, il non essere oggetto di Settlement Agreement, in attesa della ridefinizione del trattamento sanzionatorio da parte della Uefa dopo Losanna, ed in pendenza di una probabile richiesta motivata di Voluntary Agreement, cui ha fatto cenno Scaroni nei giorni scorsi; ed il fatto che Elliott stia finanziando il mercato con mezzi propri, esibendo quella capacità economica, industriale e non meramente finanziaria, che mancava alla precedente proprietà, il che è il miglior viatico per quel VA che è, ad oggi, ciò di quanto più desiderabile per gli interessi del Milan. Non conviene a nessuno ora fare aste con Elliott, ha molta liquidità da spendere, ed è nella singolare situazione giuridica di poterlo fare.


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



.


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> ed è l'unico che può ribattere mediaticamente Modric all'Inda (che si farà)



Si?? È come pagheranno ? 
Caschi di banane o noccioline??


----------



## Boomer (4 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ehm



E’ una mia opinione. Per me è il più forte.

P.S . Leggere che cr7 è il giocatore più forte di sempre mi rende veramente triste. Siamo nella darkest timeline del calcio.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



Notizia che rimbalza da tante fonti ormai.
Per ora resta un sogno... Però...


----------



## Smarx10 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



Sarebbe un sogno. Se poi si riesce a cedere Suso e con quei soldi andare su Rabiot (che è in scadenza l'anno prossimo), avremmo davvero un centrocampo spaziale. 
Kessie-Rabiot-Milinkovic
Calhanoglu-Bernard
Higuain


----------



## mark (4 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ronaldo 117, Savic 120.
> Ok che ballano 10 anni, ma non si può valutare un giocatore che ha fatto una stagione tre milioni in più del miglior giocatore della storia del calcio.
> Evidentemente non vuole cederlo. Ricordate l'anno scorso Cairo con Belotti? E ricordate che stagione ha fatto quest'anno Belotti? Io a quelle cifre starei alla larga da un giocatore che ha fatto una stagione. Con quella cifra vai dal buon Florentino e ti prendi Kovacic+ Modric e al 99% vai in Champions.



Dipende molto dal tipo di giocatore, SMS da l’idea di essere forte forte non di aver avuto la stagione fortunata come invece qualcuno pensava (me compreso) di Belotti.. inoltre molto probabilmente o li prendi dopo la prima stagione buona sperando di aver fatto le valutazioni giuste, oppure nel caso si ripetano potrebbe essere troppo tardi per via dell’inserimento di squadre come Real Madrid ecc..


----------



## kipstar (4 Agosto 2018)

faccio fatica a crederci...pure 40 di prestito oneroso e obbligo a 80.... mah...mi sembra veramente un po' troppo tirata.... 

molto più capibile se ci fosse l'inserimento di giocatori come fatto con i gobbi....come magari fborini e nk7....


----------



## Zani (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



Continuo a non capire come potremmo permettercelo con il FFP, non voglio passare un altro mese col fiato sospeso per una squalifica dall' europa.


----------



## fra29 (4 Agosto 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Vero ma uno ha 33 anni, l'atro 23. Andrei sul secondo senza neanche pensarci.



Per assurdo preferirei SMS.. Sarebbe un segnape più forte al mondo del calcio: siamp tornati mxxxe!


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (4 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ronaldo 117, Savic 120.
> Ok che ballano 10 anni, ma non si può valutare un giocatore che ha fatto una stagione tre milioni in più del miglior giocatore della storia del calcio.
> Evidentemente non vuole cederlo. Ricordate l'anno scorso Cairo con Belotti? E ricordate che stagione ha fatto quest'anno Belotti? Io a quelle cifre starei alla larga da un giocatore che ha fatto una stagione. Con quella cifra vai dal buon Florentino e ti prendi Kovacic+ Modric e al 99% vai in Champions.



Ronaldo costava 100 milioni solo per club che a dire di Oerez erano poco competitivi, ed è anche il motivo per cui è alla Juve, qualsiasi cosa ne dicano gli juventini. 
Riguardo a SMS, se di un giovane paghi oltre a quel che fa vedere ora, anche il potenziale, lui li vale tutti. E per una volta mi trovo d'accordo con le valutazioni di Lotito.


----------



## sunburn (4 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Dipende molto dal tipo di giocatore, SMS da l’idea di essere forte forte non di aver avuto la stagione fortunata come invece qualcuno pensava (me compreso) di Belotti.. inoltre molto probabilmente o li prendi dopo la prima stagione buona sperando di aver fatto le valutazioni giuste, oppure nel caso si ripetano potrebbe essere troppo tardi per via dell’inserimento di squadre come Real Madrid ecc..


È un ragionamento che condividerei se si parlasse di 40/50 milioni. Rischioso, ma in caso di fallimento si potrebbe porre rimedio.
A un investimento eventualmente sbagliato di 120 milioni non so come si potrebbe far fronte. Con 120 milioni davvero puoi fare uno squadrone, puntarli tutti su uno che ha fatto una stagione mi sembra stupido.
Comunque, mi fido di Leo.


----------



## Davidoff (4 Agosto 2018)

Questa operazione sarebbe sostenibile solo con la certezza di ottenere il Voluntary Agreement dalla UEFA, in ogni altro caso saremmo costretti a cedere tipo metà della rosa per pagarlo. Cosa che io farei comunque, perché Milinkovic-Savic è veramente mostruoso e con un potenziale ancora non sviluppato del tutto.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> È un ragionamento che condividerei se si parlasse di 40/50 milioni. Rischioso, ma in caso di fallimento si potrebbe porre rimedio.
> A un investimento eventualmente sbagliato di 120 milioni non so come si potrebbe far fronte. Con 120 milioni davvero puoi fare uno squadrone, puntarli tutti su uno che ha fatto una stagione mi sembra stupido.
> Comunque, mi fido di Leo.



Lo scorso anno Savic aveva fatto di nuovo molto bene. E faceva molto bene anche al Genk


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (4 Agosto 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Questa operazione sarebbe sostenibile solo con la certezza di ottenere il Voluntary Agreement dalla UEFA, in ogni altro caso saremmo costretti a cedere tipo metà della rosa per pagarlo. Cosa che io farei comunque, perché Milinkovic-Savic è veramente mostruoso e con un potenziale ancora non sviluppato del tutto.



L'ho pensato anch'io. Confesso che ho avuto il dubbio con Higuain e Caldara, e adesso ancor di più se dovrebbe concretizzarsi SMS o chi per lui, che gli accordi per il VA siano stati già presi o Elliot ha qualche certezza in merito da parte della stessa UEFA. In caso contrario, ci ritroveremmo di fronte un altro all-in.


----------



## Rambo cica (4 Agosto 2018)

Non so se l'offerta è reale o una bufala
però se fosse vera penso che Lotito non se la farebbe scappare
l'anno scorso Cairo sempre fermo sui 100M non ha sentito ragione, ora vale poco più che metà, 
Lotito penso veda ed abbia recepito

fattibile se realmente l'operazione è fattibile con le finanze del il milan attuale


cmq Elliot ha pagato 350M quello che Li ha comprato per un miliardo, ci rimette altri 200M e lo rivende a 1M


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



.


----------



## kipstar (4 Agosto 2018)

leggo con interesse qui che il giocatore varebbe la spesa.
per me non vale quella cifra.
poi se arrivasse sarei il primo felice e chissenefrega del bilancio....ovvio.
basta che poi se andiamo in champions non arriva qualcuno che dice eh no hai speso troppo!


----------



## sunburn (4 Agosto 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Ronaldo costava 100 milioni solo per club che a dire di Oerez erano poco competitivi, ed è anche il motivo per cui è alla Juve, qualsiasi cosa ne dicano gli juventini.
> Riguardo a SMS, se di un giovane paghi oltre a quel che fa vedere ora, anche il potenziale, lui li vale tutti. E per una volta mi trovo d'accordo con le valutazioni di Lotito.


Non credo che Perez consideri la Juve poco competitiva. Pochi mesi fa hanno subito dalla Juve una delle sconfitte europee casalinghe più pesanti della loro storia.
Tornando IT, per me 120 milioni di spendono per un giocatore che rappresenta una certezza.


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sempre piu conferme... finalmente una societa seria!!


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (4 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non credo che Perez consideri la Juve poco competitiva. Pochi mesi fa hanno subito dalla Juve una delle sconfitte europee casalinghe più pesanti della loro storia.
> Tornando IT, per me 120 milioni di spendono per un giocatore che rappresenta una certezza.



No, non credo che li considerasse poco competitivi, ma che a differenza delle inglesi e del PSG non si sarebbero spinti a comprarlo. Almeno così riportava una fonte vicinissa a Ronaldo, "El chiqualcosa" 

Questo per dire che il prezzo di 100 per Ronaldo è falsato da varie circostanze.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


>



Avevamo ragione su tutto,sembra


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Avevamo ragione su tutto,sembra



Eheheh..pare


----------



## Rambo cica (4 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ronaldo 117, Savic 120.
> .



però ronaldo tra 3 anno vale ZERO e costa 60M di ingaggio all'anno

sms ha 23 anni se fosse un bluff anche a metà soldi lo vendi sempre e costa 1/10 di cr7 di stipendio


sicuramente nei 3 anni è più devastante ma poi resti con un pugno di mosche in mano


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



*Quotate!!!*


----------



## 1972 (4 Agosto 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Queste notizie non possono essere inventate, un'offerta l'hanno fatta e io amo Leonardo



magari e' un depistaggio per andare a prendere altro giocatore a prezzi piu' umani....


----------



## mil77 (4 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> La cosa bizzarra è che stante le dichiarazioni ufficiali e la situazione odierna della rosa dovrebbe essere l'evenienza più sorprendente,
> invece sarebbe la meno, visto che a quanto pare i media e i tifosi propendono più per questa soluzione.



Per Calha sarà sicuro titolare. Volevano spostarlo mezzala ma non trovano un'esterno forte a costi accessibili. Sembra più facile trovare un buon centrocampista così lui giocherà da esterno, dove comunque in poco più di mezza stagione da titolare ha fatto 6 gol e diversi assist. X me questa stagione arriva senza problemi in doppia cifra


----------



## Rivera10 (4 Agosto 2018)

Be', se il Leo vuol prendere Savic nulla in contrario ma mi chiedo se il centrocampista sia la priorita' e non lo sia l'esterno.


----------



## Serginho (4 Agosto 2018)

120 milioni sono una valutazione ridicola per quello che ha dimostrato finora, si e no la metà dovrebbe costare. Sarà anche forte, ma a mio avviso non ha avuto banchi di prova abbastanza provanti per dimostrare di valere una simile cifra. Noto un certo giustificare tale cifra come ai tempi di Belotti e i 100 milioni


----------



## tonilovin93 (4 Agosto 2018)

Sapete perché credo a SMS?
L Inter pare molto vicina a Modric, e quest ultimo è rossonero dalla nascita, mi sembra assurdo che Leonardo, sapendo che Luka potrebbe andare via da Madrid, non faccia un tentativo. 
Sarebbe meno assurdo se invece il progetto di Leonardo potrebbe essere quello di portare un giovane portentoso..


----------



## Cizzu (4 Agosto 2018)

[MENTION=1798]Cizzu[/MENTION]

Inutile fare ironia. Quotate le news in prima pagina!


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Mirk (4 Agosto 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Il nostro bilancio è in passivo di circa 70mln, se non sbaglio, dopo gli ultimi acquisti è aumentato, per le regole del FPF dobbiamo essere in pareggio, al limite un piccolo passivo, non riesco ad immaginare l'acquisto dei SMS, a meno che non vendessimo giocatori del lvl di Suso, Donnarumma oltre i vari Silva kalinic e Bacca.



Vendendo suso si va a coprire la rata di milinkovic savic, vendendo quei 3 con qualche formula di diritto obbligo di riscatto ci potresti ricavare altri 40/45 milioni+ 6 di gomez anche se diluiti + 8 Reina circa 60 milioni, una parte minima va a coprire la rata per higuain quest’anno e hai 40 milioni da gestire per il prossimo, con la champions poi è tutto più facile, i soldi della champions andrebbero a coprire il negativo di ora o quasi, insomma si può fare


----------



## The P (4 Agosto 2018)

Mirk ha scritto:


> Vendendo suso si va a coprire la rata di milinkovic savic, vendendo quei 3 con qualche formula di diritto obbligo di riscatto ci potresti ricavare altri 40/45 milioni+ 6 di gomez anche se diluiti + 8 Reina circa 60 milioni, una parte minima va a coprire la rata per higuain quest’anno e hai 40 milioni da gestire per il prossimo, con la champions poi è tutto più facile, è fattibile tutto



intanto da Gomez ci ricavi 1,5mln non 6.

Comunque l'unico modo credo sia recuperare circa 60mln dalle varie cessioni o vendere Gigio.


----------



## Cantastorie (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



Come sospettavo chiusa l'operazione con la Juve si comincia a parlare di un altro pezzo grosso... Era inevitabile l'attesa, altrimenti era più difficile dire alla Juve: "guarda più del prestito molto oneroso con diritto di riscatto non posso fare" per lo stesso motivo mi aspetto che in questi giorni comincino ad emergere anche le cessioni...


----------



## Heaven (4 Agosto 2018)

Leonardo in tempi non sospetti aveva detto che se fosse stato dirigente sportivo il primo giocatore su cui avrebbe puntato sarebbe stato lui. Un tentativo lo faremo certamente


----------



## Rivera10 (4 Agosto 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> 120 milioni sono una valutazione ridicola per quello che ha dimostrato finora, si e no la metà dovrebbe costare. Sarà anche forte, ma a mio avviso non ha avuto banchi di prova abbastanza provanti per dimostrare di valere una simile cifra. Noto un certo giustificare tale cifra come ai tempi di Belotti e i 100 milioni



Esatto!!!Non capisco perche' un giocatore che ha fatto un ottima stagione in A dovrebbe costare quello sproposito...A questo punto sono giustificati anche i 100 di Cairo per Belotti..


----------



## Rivera10 (4 Agosto 2018)

Mirk ha scritto:


> Vendendo suso si va a coprire la rata di milinkovic savic, vendendo quei 3 con qualche formula di diritto obbligo di riscatto ci potresti ricavare altri 40/45 milioni+ 6 di gomez anche se diluiti + 8 Reina circa 60 milioni, una parte minima va a coprire la rata per higuain quest’anno e hai 40 milioni da gestire per il prossimo, con la champions poi è tutto più facile, i soldi della champions andrebbero a coprire il negativo di ora o quasi, insomma si può fare



E poi al posto di Suso chi ci metti?


----------



## Mirk (4 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi riguardatevi il siparietto tra Leo e Gonzalo di ieri alla domanda su dove può arrivare il Milan...questi hanno le idee chiarissime...



Il siparietto di Leonardo e Higuain prima della firma:

Leo: dai firma e poi ti dico chi prendiamo
Higuain: no lo voglio sapere subito
Leo: dai firma poi ti spedisco un SMS


----------



## LadyRoss (4 Agosto 2018)

Mirk ha scritto:


> Il siparietto di Leonardo e Higuain prima della firma:
> 
> Leo: dai firma e poi ti dico chi prendiamo
> Higuain: no lo voglio sapere subito
> Leo: dai firma poi ti spedisco un SMS




Questa mi mancava..... non l’ho sentita...


----------



## mil77 (4 Agosto 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> 120 milioni sono una valutazione ridicola per quello che ha dimostrato finora, si e no la metà dovrebbe costare. Sarà anche forte, ma a mio avviso non ha avuto banchi di prova abbastanza provanti per dimostrare di valere una simile cifra. Noto un certo giustificare tale cifra come ai tempi di Belotti e i 100 milioni



Ma io direi che sarebbe anche ora di smettere di parlare di costi e di bilancio ma di tornare a fare i tifosi. Prendiamo sms e al bilancio o ai costi ci pensa chi di dovere


----------



## Mirk (4 Agosto 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E' evidente che Elliott stia puntando sul possibile Voluntary Agreement, per cui il club potrebbe, Uefa consenziente, avviare negoziati tra la fine di questo mese e l'inizio del prossimo. Certi investimenti, nella attuale situazione economica e finanziaria del Milan, non sarebbero giustificati in regime di Settlement Agreement, o sotto sanzione similare. Sulle capacità di offerta di Elliott, credo che non possano esservi dubbi per un fondo che, notizia di Borsa Italiana di ieri, ha aperto un dossier per l'intervento nel capitale di Mediobanca per l'acquisizione della quota che l'istituto finanziario di Piazzetta Cuccia ha in Generali Assicurazioni, una operazione in classe di miliardi di euro, che, ove riuscisse, consegnerebbe a Elliott, dopo Tim, le chiavi del potere economico e finanziario di questo Paese. Il Milan e Milinkovic-Savic, si potrà facilmente intendere, appaiono in questo contesto niente più che eleganti e vistosissimi soprammobili sul tavolo del salotto di casa Singer.



Se lo compra la Puma come sponsor per gli zooFacciamo come il Paris o la Juve o il M.City, ecc..


----------



## el_gaucho (4 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma io direi che sarebbe anche ora di smettere di parlare di costi e di bilancio ma di tornare a fare i tifosi. Prendiamo sms e al bilancio o ai costi ci pensa chi di dovere



Parole sante.


----------



## Serginho (4 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma io direi che sarebbe anche ora di smettere di parlare di costi e di bilancio ma di tornare a fare i tifosi. Prendiamo sms e al bilancio o ai costi ci pensa chi di dovere



Certo ma se mi devono vendere Suso per arrivare alla ridicola valutazione di 120 milioni, permetti che anche la mia parte meramente sportiva viene intaccata


----------



## mil77 (4 Agosto 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Certo ma se mi devono vendere Suso per arrivare alla ridicola valutazione di 120 milioni, permetti che anche la mia parte meramente sportiva viene intaccata



No sarei così sicuro...


----------



## LadyRoss (4 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Mirk (4 Agosto 2018)

13Wilt ha scritto:


> Stando a ciò che si legge (e non da pochi giorni) sembrerebbe che SMS sia un sogno solo del Milan e, forse, Juve.
> Il dubbio che mi sorge è: come fa a non scatenarsi un'asta per un giocatore del genere? Possibile che nessun club europeo si presenti al tavolo??
> In questa sessione di mercato c'è stato un immobilismo pazzesco da parte di quasi tutte le big d'Europa..



Io ho letto una dichiarazione del suo procuratore a fine 2017, in cui dichiarava che a Milano lo vogliono, non vorrei che ci fosse già una mezza promessa con la precedente gestione


----------



## Serginho (4 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> No sarei così sicuro...



Certamente non possiamo spendere 120 milioni cosi a caso, da un'altra parte devono entrare. Entrassero dagli esuberi ok, ma dubito


----------



## Mic (4 Agosto 2018)

ma sbaglio o lo riporta anche “il tempo”


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Certamente non possiamo spendere 120 milioni cosi a caso, da un'altra parte devono entrare. Entrassero dagli esuberi ok, ma dubito



Esuberi o meno, stiamo parlando di fantamercato.


----------



## Serginho (4 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Boomer (4 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Esuberi o meno, stiamo parlando di fantamercato.



No. Per fare si può fare. Il solo fatto che stanno pensando alla trattativa ( perchè è chiaro che qualcosa c'è ) significa che hanno la sicurezza di ottenere il VA dalla UEFA. Inoltre anche solo cedendo decentemente giocatori come Borini Bacca Kalinic Andre Silva Antonelli ( a 0 ) Montolivo ( a 0 ) Abate ( a 0 ) si liberebbero tantissime risorse.

Dipende tutto da Lotito ora.


----------



## luigi61 (4 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> No. Per fare si può fare. Il solo fatto che stanno pensando alla trattativa ( perchè è chiaro che qualcosa c'è ) significa che hanno la sicurezza di ottenere il VA dalla UEFA. Inoltre anche solo cedendo decentemente giocatori come Borini Bacca Kalinic Andre Silva Antonelli ( a 0 ) Montolivo ( a 0 ) Abate ( a 0 ) si liberebbero tantissime risorse.
> 
> Dipende tutto da Lotito ora.



No, non dipende più da Lotito; la prospettiva è cambiata, se il Milan vuole SMS lo prende e basta


----------



## Boomer (4 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> No, non dipende più da Lotito; la prospettiva è cambiata, se il Milan vuole SMS lo prende e basta



Luigi secondo me Lotito vorrebbe veramente un'offerta pazza e fuori dal mondo e Leonardo ci è andato relativamente vicino. Se Lotito verrà un po' incontro per me la trattativa si farà.


----------



## luigi61 (4 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Luigi secondo me Lotito vorrebbe veramente un'offerta pazza e fuori dal mondo e Leonardo ci è andato relativamente vicino. Se Lotito verrà un po' incontro per me la trattativa si farà.


Posso sbagliarmi ma ho la netta impressione che la trattativa sia in atto da tempo; Lotito sa che non ha senso tenere il giocatore nella dimensione laziale e a fronte di quello che chiede lo cede; ovvio trattano ma su basi certe sicure come d'altronde avvenuto per Higuain


----------



## diavolo (4 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Luigi secondo me Lotito vorrebbe veramente un'offerta pazza e fuori dal mondo e Leonardo ci è andato relativamente vicino. Se Lotito verrà un po' incontro per me la trattativa si farà.



Se Leonardo ha offerto davvero 40+80 si tratta soltanto di aspettare la presentazione a casa Milan.


----------



## diavolo (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Agosto 2018)

Come detto, Elliott se volesse potrebbe prenderne 20 di Milinkovic Savic. Se vogliono prenderlo, lo prendono e basta. Dipende cosa abbiano in mente per "aggirare" la Uefa e le loro restrizioni.


----------



## davoreb (4 Agosto 2018)

E se invece ci fosse semplicemente il budget di 150 milioni di cui si era vociferato per il mercato e Leonardo non essendo stupido lo ha tenuto ben nascosto. 

Alla fine Savic è un investimento sicuro e se gli butti dentro Jack con una plusvalenza seria sul bilancio quest'anno va ad impatto zero o quasi.


----------



## odasensei (4 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> No. Per fare si può fare. Il solo fatto che stanno pensando alla trattativa ( perchè è chiaro che qualcosa c'è ) significa che hanno la sicurezza di ottenere il VA dalla UEFA. Inoltre anche solo cedendo decentemente giocatori come Borini Bacca Kalinic Andre Silva Antonelli ( a 0 ) Montolivo ( a 0 ) Abate ( a 0 ) si liberebbero tantissime risorse.
> 
> Dipende tutto da Lotito ora.



Non sono quelle le risorse che ti fanno prendere Savic, servono plusvalenze, infatti si parla di inserire Bonaventura nella trattativa (ma ci credo poco che Lotito lo prenda, non è un profilo che gli interessa)...tipo se riuscissimo a vendere Jack e Donnarumma sarebbe un affare molto più possibile che vendendo quei 7 bidoni citati


----------



## Boomer (4 Agosto 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Non sono quelle le risorse che ti fanno prendere Savic, servono plusvalenze, infatti si parla di inserire Bonaventura nella trattativa (ma ci credo poco che Lotito lo prenda, non è un profilo che gli interessa)...tipo se riuscissimo a vendere Jack e Donnarumma sarebbe un affare molto più possibile che vendendo quei 7 bidoni citati



Ovviamente la cessione di Bonaventura e Donnarumma ( specie quest'ultima ) garantirebbe ancora più risorse. Ma appunto il fatto che siano bidoni rende fondamentale la loro cessione. Non so se lo sai ma Bacca guadagna 9 ml lordi ( circa ) + 6 ml di ammortamento annuale , ergo cedere solo lui libererebbe 15 ml ( nel caso non ci siano plus o minusvalenze). Prima partiamo da questi giocatori il cui stipendio non rispecchia minimamente le performance fornite e liberiamocene una volta per tutte. Poi se serve passiamo anche altri altri.

Ma comunque io a SMS ci credo. E' un pallino di Leo e sarebbe il simbolo assieme al Pipita di un Milan che torna veramente a competere ad alti livelli. Io lo ripeto ancora : SMS è il miglior centrocampista del mondo.


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

*Per Sportmediaset, Milinkovic Savic - Milan è una suggestione. Molto più facile centrare obiettivi alla portata come Kovacic. *


----------



## mil77 (4 Agosto 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Certamente non possiamo spendere 120 milioni cosi a caso, da un'altra parte devono entrare. Entrassero dagli esuberi ok, ma dubito



Si però x vendere hai tempo fino al 31 agosto


----------



## Boomer (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Per Sportmediaset, Milinkovic Savic - Milan è una suggestione. Molto più facile centrare obiettivi alla portata come Kovacic. *



Non capisco perchè Leonardo dovrebbe prendere Kovacic. Non è forte fisicamente e da quel che ricordo a livello di inserimenti non è nulla di che. Non è il profilo che ci serve.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Per Sportmediaset, Milinkovic Savic - Milan è una suggestione. Molto più facile centrare obiettivi alla portata come Kovacic. *



Anche Higuain era una suggestione. Che sia molto piu facile arrivare agli altri due è risaputo


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Anche Higuain era una suggestione. Che sia molto piu facile arrivare agli altri due è risaputo



.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

*Calciomercato.it conferma:"il sogno di Leonardo è Milinkovic-Savic. L'operazione è complicata per le alte richieste di Lotito, ma i rossoneri studiano una formula per alleggerire i costi: un prestito con diritto tra gli 80 e i 100 m. Le alternative sono Rabiot e Kovacic".*


----------



## odasensei (4 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ovviamente la cessione di Bonaventura e Donnarumma ( specie quest'ultima ) garantirebbe ancora più risorse. Ma appunto il fatto che siano bidoni rende fondamentale la loro cessione. Non so se lo sai ma Bacca guadagna 9 ml lordi ( circa ) + 6 ml di ammortamento annuale , ergo cedere solo lui libererebbe 15 ml ( nel caso non ci siano plus o minusvalenze). Prima partiamo da questi giocatori il cui stipendio non rispecchia minimamente le performance fornite e liberiamocene una volta per tutte. Poi se serve passiamo anche altri altri.
> 
> Ma comunque io a SMS ci credo. E' un pallino di Leo e sarebbe il simbolo assieme al Pipita di un Milan che torna veramente a competere ad alti livelli. Io lo ripeto ancora : SMS è il miglior centrocampista del mondo.



E' il segno + che ti fa fare i grandi colpi (almeno in Italia), altrimenti l'Inter non avrebbe creato il sotterfugio delle plusvalenze dei ragazzini per fare mercato
Bacca & co. li dovresti vendere comunque anche se non acquistassimo più nessuno


----------



## Mirk (4 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Questa mi mancava..... non l’ho sentita...


No dai era una mia gag


----------



## bmb (4 Agosto 2018)

Potremmo fare un 40 + 40 che diventerebbero 60 in caso di CL, ed 80 in caso di scudetto. Per me è fattibile.


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Per Sportmediaset, Milinkovic Savic - Milan è una suggestione. Molto più facile centrare obiettivi alla portata come Kovacic. *





7vinte ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.it conferma:"il sogno di Leonardo è Milinkovic-Savic. L'operazione è complicata per le alte richieste di Lotito, ma i rossoneri studiano una formula per alleggerire i costi: un prestito con diritto tra gli 80 e i 100 m. Le alternative sono Rabiot e Kovacic".*



.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Per Sportmediaset, Milinkovic Savic - Milan è una suggestione. Molto più facile centrare obiettivi alla portata come Kovacic. *



Ovviamente.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente.



Suggestione significa difficile ma qualcosa c'è


----------



## Boomer (4 Agosto 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> E' il segno + che ti fa fare i grandi colpi (almeno in Italia), altrimenti l'Inter non avrebbe creato il sotterfugio delle plusvalenze dei ragazzini per fare mercato
> Bacca & co. li dovresti vendere comunque anche se non acquistassimo più nessuno



Attenti a non cadere nella trappola : FPF = Non si possono grandi acquisti / Cedere i migliori per forza

Questa è una grossa scusa per chi non ha disponibilità o non vuole usarla. Ci sono diversi modi per fregare l' FPF ( ed è per questo che è , alla fine della fiera , inutile ).


----------



## odasensei (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Per Sportmediaset, Milinkovic Savic - Milan è una suggestione. Molto più facile centrare obiettivi alla portata come Kovacic. *



Se prende Savic probabile che si fermi il mercato con l'acquisto del solo Bernard (a meno che qualcuno non offra davvero 40 milioni per Suso)
Se prende Kovacic o Rabiot prende anche un esterno che segni oltre a Bernard
Con la vendita degli esuberi migliori le riserve


----------



## luigi61 (4 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Attenti a non cadere nella trappola : FPF = Non si possono grandi acquisti / Cedere i migliori per forza
> 
> Questa è una grossa scusa per chi non disponibilità o non vuole usarla. Ci sono diversi modi per fregare l' FPF ( ed è per questo che è , alla fine della fiera , inutile ).



Infatti, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe come il psg abbia preso Neymar e Mbappe insieme; altra cosa nota e che la Uefa fa la voce grossa con i pesci piccoli mentre con gli squali ci va molto ma molto cauta , con Elliott sanno che devono stare calmini. ..


----------



## odasensei (4 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Infatti, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe come il psg abbia preso Neymar e Mbappe insieme; altra cosa nota e che la Uefa fa la voce grossa con i pesci piccoli mentre con gli squali ci va molto ma molto cauta , con Elliott sanno che devono stare calmini. ..



L'anno scorso il prestito con obbligo (Mbappè) non veniva contabilizzato subito, da lì la Uefa ha cambiato le regole


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Per Sportmediaset, Milinkovic Savic - Milan è una suggestione. Molto più facile centrare obiettivi alla portata come Kovacic. *





Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Wetter (4 Agosto 2018)

Parliamo di acquisti da sogno come Savic ma la realtà è che ancora non abbiamo sbolognato nessuno di quei paracarri che ci appesantiscono,e non poco,i bilanci.
Credo che la settimana entrante sarà incentrata esclusivamente sulle cessioni,poi una volta ultimate queste operazioni si proverà a fare qualcosa.Ovviamente SMS sarebbe IL SOGNO.


----------



## davidelynch (4 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo adesso.. con lui saremo tra le favorite per entrare in champions questo si..



Mark siamo già adesso fra le favorite per la champions figuriamoci con il sergente. Forse ci siamo dimenticati cosa vuol dire avere un attaccante top in squadra e dopo tutta la feccia di questi anni lo capisco anche.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Agosto 2018)

Secondo me vedo troppo scetticismo. Cioè stiamo parlando del primo fondo di investimenti al mondo, che ha fatto una scalata clamorosa a Tim e sta scalando anche le Generali e Mediobanca. Questa operazione è molto più fattibile ora di quando eravamo in mano al cinese o a Berlusconi. Se troviamo il modo di "fregare" la UEFA secondo me alla fine lo prendiamo.


----------



## davidelynch (4 Agosto 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> 120 milioni sono una valutazione ridicola per quello che ha dimostrato finora, si e no la metà dovrebbe costare. Sarà anche forte, ma a mio avviso non ha avuto banchi di prova abbastanza provanti per dimostrare di valere una simile cifra. Noto un certo giustificare tale cifra come ai tempi di Belotti e i 100 milioni



Con la differenza che belotti, per quanto sia un buonissimo attaccante, non sarà mai un top nel suo ruolo, mentre il sergente porterà tutti a scuola per i prossimi 10 anni.


----------



## The P (4 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.it conferma:"il sogno di Leonardo è Milinkovic-Savic. L'operazione è complicata per le alte richieste di Lotito, ma i rossoneri studiano una formula per alleggerire i costi: un prestito con diritto tra gli 80 e i 100 m. Le alternative sono Rabiot e Kovacic".*



a Lotito conviene spalmare l'incasso in più esercizi. Quest'anno il bilancio lo chiude in positivo, l'anno prossimo chi lo sa? 

Gli ingaggi sono aumentati, le cessioni che portano soldi iniziano a finire (Biglia, Keita, De Vrji, Milankovic) e la EL è tutta da conquistare in un campionato più che mai competitivo.

Detto questo, per il Milan valo lo stesso discorso, qualora dovessimo prenderlo mi sembrerebbe un altro all-in. Tuttavia mi sembra un all in sensato, male che vada rivendi lui o una serie di giocatori tipo Kessie, Suso, Romagnoli, Caldara, Donnarumma, ecc.


----------



## luigi61 (4 Agosto 2018)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Mark siamo già adesso fra le favorite per la champions figuriamoci con il sergente. Forse ci siamo dimenticati cosa vuol dire avere un attaccante top in squadra e dopo tutta la feccia di questi anni lo capisco anche.



Mi auguro che sia come dici ma con un centrocampo con Biglia Suso Bona/malaventura la vedo molto molto dura entrare in c.l; ovviamente con MS il discorso cambia radicalmente; tra l'altro sono convintissimo che Higuain abbia avuto grosse rassicurazioni sul rafforzamento da parte di Leonardo


----------



## Kaketto (4 Agosto 2018)

Io ci credo. Settimana prossima sarà decisiva. Torna Raiola e sposterà Bonaventura e pogba. Rabiot lo vedo verso la Juve. E farà secondo me consulenza per savic. Il Milan secondo me venderà Rodriguez e lo sostituirà con biraghi. E poi attenzione a Gordon. Settimana prossima arriva e sono sicuro che si parlerà di Braida, Maiorino, conte, Maldini, Gandini e gazidis.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



operazione difficilissima per i vincoli del FPF. Diciamo che da estimatore di vecchia data di Sms, non vale ad oggi 120/130 mln, anche perché è molto incostante, non solo nell'arco di una stagione, ma anche all'interno di una stessa partita. Però è indubbio che sia un giocatore che quando si accende è devastante. Per me tra l'altro non può fare la mezzala pura, perché non ama molto difendere e tornare. Io lo vedrei molto bene dietro la punta a girargli attorno, e trovarsi lo spazio che vuole, senza avere punti di riferimento precisi in campo. Nel modulo contiano, sarebbe perfetto con Higuain davanti, nel famoso 3 5 2 (che odio personalmente).


----------



## Igniorante (4 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.it conferma:"il sogno di Leonardo è Milinkovic-Savic. L'operazione è complicata per le alte richieste di Lotito, ma i rossoneri studiano una formula per alleggerire i costi: un prestito con diritto tra gli 80 e i 100 m. Le alternative sono Rabiot e Kovacic".*



Se i cugini puntano Modric, non capisco perché anche noi non si possa puntare a un top.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Agosto 2018)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Io ci credo. Settimana prossima sarà decisiva. Torna Raiola e sposterà Bonaventura e pogba. Rabiot lo vedo verso la Juve. E farà secondo me consulenza per savic. Il Milan secondo me venderà Rodriguez e lo sostituirà con biraghi. E poi attenzione a Gordon. Settimana prossima arriva e sono sicuro che si parlerà di Braida, Maiorino, conte, Maldini, Gandini e gazidis.



togli biraghi e metti barreca, che piace molto a Leo


----------



## 1X2 (4 Agosto 2018)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Parliamo di acquisti da sogno come Savic ma la realtà è che ancora non abbiamo sbolognato nessuno di quei paracarri che ci appesantiscono,e non poco,i bilanci.
> Credo che la settimana entrante sarà incentrata esclusivamente sulle cessioni,poi una volta ultimate queste operazioni si proverà a fare qualcosa.Ovviamente SMS sarebbe IL SOGNO.



Concordo, anche perché se si dovesse fare adesso un altro acquisto importante (comunque secondo me di livello inferiore a SMS) ci troveremmo a dover sbolognare i nostri scarti a controparti che sanno di trattare con una squadra con l’acqua alla gola a livello economico. Ergo minori entrate.
Conviene invece vendere in questi giorni a prezzi tutto sommato accettabili prima di lanciarci sugli acquisti (ovviamente già prenotati e bloccati).
In sostanza credo che la settimana entrante sarà una settimana... uscente


----------



## Kaketto (4 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> togli biraghi e metti barreca, che piace molto a Leo



Lo so. Ma sarà biraghi. C'e' già accordo. 
In avanti mi aspetto il ritorno di pato.


----------



## sunburn (4 Agosto 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


> però ronaldo tra 3 anno vale ZERO e costa 60M di ingaggio all'anno
> 
> sms ha 23 anni se fosse un bluff anche a metà soldi lo vendi sempre e costa 1/10 di cr7 di stipendio
> 
> ...


Se è un bluff, a 60 non lo vendi. Vedi Donnarumma: il Liverpool ci ha offerto 30 e poi ne ha spesi 70 per Alisson.
Io, se davvero si vogliono spendere tutti quei soldi, mi fionderei su Modric. E magari ci avanza anche qualcosa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se è un bluff, a 60 non lo vendi. Vedi Donnarumma.
> Io, se davvero si vogliono spendere tutti quei soldi, mi fionderei su Modric. E magari ci avanza anche qualcosa.



Modric costerà anche meno, ma di ingaggio prende tipo il quintuplo di Savic.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Agosto 2018)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Lo so. Ma sarà biraghi. C'e' già accordo.
> In avanti mi aspetto il ritorno di pato.



non credo biraghi....
Per pato, possibilissimo che accada, ma prima dovranno uscire in tanti e non so se ci si riesce.


----------



## Diavolessa (4 Agosto 2018)

E' difficilissimo lo sappiamo, davvero un sogno... ma siamo il Milan e abbiamo il sacrosanto diritto di ricominciare a sognare! Sogno ma non mi illudo...


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se è un bluff, a 60 non lo vendi. Vedi Donnarumma.
> Io, se davvero si vogliono spendere tutti quei soldi, mi fionderei su Modric. E magari ci avanza anche qualcosa.



Mdric è un operazione senza senso se vuoi ricostruire. Lo prendi solo se non hai vincoli del fpf, e ti puoi permettere lui e un giovane futuro top, tipo Sms o chi per lui.
Se devi invece scegliere tra i due, devi per forza prendere quello più futuribile e che non aggravi di molto il tetto ingaggi. 
Modric è un no sense anche per l'inter, e non credo siano così stupidi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se è un bluff, a 60 non lo vendi. Vedi Donnarumma: il Liverpool ci ha offerto 30 e poi ne ha spesi 70 per Alisson.
> Io, se davvero si vogliono spendere tutti quei soldi, mi fionderei su Modric. E magari ci avanza anche qualcosa.


Si ma Modric ha 6/7 anni in più del sergente non scherziamo


----------



## alcyppa (4 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> operazione difficilissima per i vincoli del FPF. Diciamo che da estimatore di vecchia data di Sms, non vale ad oggi 120/130 mln, anche perché è molto incostante, non solo nell'arco di una stagione, ma anche all'interno di una stessa partita. Però è indubbio che sia un giocatore che quando si accende è devastante. Per me tra l'altro non può fare la mezzala pura, perché non ama molto difendere e tornare. Io lo vedrei molto bene dietro la punta a girargli attorno, e trovarsi lo spazio che vuole, senza avere punti di riferimento precisi in campo. *Nel modulo contiano, sarebbe perfetto con Higuain davanti, nel famoso 3 5 2 (che odio personalmente)*.



Già.

O anche in un 4-2-3-1 (per il quale non abbiamo uomini) o il 3-4-1-2 (per il quale non abbiamo uomini).


----------



## luigi61 (4 Agosto 2018)

Flop Juve con CR7
flop Inter con Modric
Prendiamo SMS abbiamo il più forte centravanti in Italia difesa quasi ok ((detesto calcisticamente RR) e lottiamo per vincere in Italia ed Europa


----------



## Vinx90 (4 Agosto 2018)

Originariamente Scritto da sunburn Visualizza Messaggio
Se è un bluff, a 60 non lo vendi. Vedi Donnarumma: il Liverpool ci ha offerto 30 e poi ne ha spesi 70 per Alisson.
Io, se davvero si vogliono spendere tutti quei soldi, mi fionderei su Modric. E magari ci avanza anche qualcosa.



Modric ha 32 anni, sarebbe un investimento senza senso, abbiamo già preso Higuain come giocatore con esperienza


----------



## Victorss (4 Agosto 2018)

Vinx90 ha scritto:


> Modric ha 32 anni, sarebbe un investimento senza senso, abbiamo già preso Higuain come giocatore con esperienza.



Concordo, quantomeno per il progetto del Milan che è a lungo/medio termine. Certo se arrivasse Modric imbianco casa comunque


----------



## The P (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



Intanto oggi a Roma è atteso l'arrivo del procuratore di SMS, Kezman. L'arrivo era previsto da giorni, ma credo si parlerà di rinnovo a 3.5mln o di portare il calciatore altrove.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma Modric ha 6/7 anni in più del sergente non scherziamo



10 anni esatti in più


----------



## Boomer (4 Agosto 2018)

The P ha scritto:


> Intanto oggi a Roma è atteso l'arrivo del procuratore di SMS, Kezman. L'arrivo era previsto da giorni, ma credo si parlerà di rinnovo a 3.5mln o di portare il calciatore altrove.



A parte che SMS chiederà di più di 3.5 Ml secondo me. Inoltre perchè rinnovare con la Lazio? Non ha senso visto che sarebbe ancora più incedibile e non credo voglia rimanere li per molto tempo. Ha già fatto 2 anni ed è pronto per una "big".


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> A parte che SMS chiederà di più di 3.5 Ml secondo me. Inoltre perchè rinnovare con la Lazio? Non ha senso visto che sarebbe ancora più incedibile e non credo voglia rimanere li per molto tempo. Ha già fatto 2 anni ed è pronto per una "big".



Sono ottimista, per me viene


----------



## Diavolessa (4 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Per Sportmediaset, Milinkovic Savic - Milan è una suggestione. Molto più facile centrare obiettivi alla portata come Kovacic. *





Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Jino (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



Operazione impossibile....impossibile a meno che non nasca una formula veramente fantasiosa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



Tutto ciò sarebbe completamente fuori da ogni logica. Ma dicevo cosi anche dell arrivo del Pipita. Magari fratelli... MAGARI.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



.


----------



## LukeLike (4 Agosto 2018)

In effetti mi sembra sospetto questo presunto di infortunio di Bonaventura che non sta giocando le amichevoli della tournée in USA.


----------



## Kaketto (4 Agosto 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> In effetti mi sembra sospetto questo presunto di infortunio di Bonaventura che non sta giocando le amichevoli della tournée in USA.



Io da quello che leggo, penso, e deduco, Bonaventura é venduto. Fra poco i media ci arrivano. Il procuratore di sms è arrivato ieri a Milano e oggi è a Roma. Lunedì o martedì secondo me avremo mooolte news


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Io da quello che leggo, penso, e deduco, Bonaventura é venduto. Fra poco i media ci arrivano. Il procuratore di sms è arrivato ieri a Milano e oggi è a Roma. Lunedì o martedì secondo me avremo mooolte news



Era a Milano?


----------



## Garrincha (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



Lotito i giocatori se li acquista, dubito ne spenda, o rinunci ad incassarne 20, in cambio di contropartite 

Savic se si muove lo fa per il Real, Barca, Premier, Juventus e Bayern, se ha già mezzo accordo a voce che se non oggi tra un anno vanno a prenderlo preferirà aspettare 

Parlando ipoteticamente con Savic il mercato presumo sarebbe finito lasciando la squadra incompleta


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Agosto 2018)

Sarebbe un sogno..


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



Mi sembra un’opzione irreale per vari motivi: preferisco non illudermi per non rimanerci scottato! Se arrivasse davvero, sarebbe un colpo assurdo sia dal punto di vista tecnico che da quello d’immagine! Con Savic si potrebbe davvero dare avvio ad un ciclo importante.


----------



## Zani (4 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> togli biraghi e metti barreca, che piace molto a Leo



Barreca è passato al Monaco


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



Magari! Questo è per me il calciatore più forte della Serie A dopo CR7. Chi parla di possibile bluff probabilmente non l'ha visto giocare. È una bestia, una garanzia pura. Magari magari magari. O lo si prende quest'anno oppure mai più. È questo l'anno per prenderlo, visto l'immobilismo madrileno del real sul mercato.


----------



## wildfrank (4 Agosto 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un sogno..



E già: 26 pagine di interventi per UN'IPOTESI.... Non voglio pensare a cosa succederà qui dentro se veramente Savic sarà dei nostri.


----------



## Zenos (4 Agosto 2018)

"Non dire tutto Gonzalo,solo quello che ci siamo detti prima".


----------



## malos (4 Agosto 2018)

Ho l'impressione che vada alla juve l'anno prossimo. Quest'anno hanno già comprato Ronaldo si saranno messi d'accordo per fare l'affare poi.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> "Non dire tutto Gonzalo,solo quello che ci siamo detti prima".



??


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Agosto 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Ho l'impressione che vada alla juve l'anno prossimo. Quest'anno hanno già comprato Ronaldo si saranno messi d'accordo per fare l'affare poi.


Non sono il PSG, quest'anno sono con le mani legate e se c'è la possibilità, questo va preso.


----------



## Zenos (4 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> ??



Leonardo ad Higuain durante la presentazione del pipita,alla domanda: il Milan può vincere già da subito?


----------



## fdl68 (4 Agosto 2018)

sarebbe un colpaccio da urlo


----------



## Pampu7 (4 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Leonardo ad Higuain durante la presentazione del pipita,alla domanda: il Milan può vincere già da subito?



Esatto! sta cosa è rimasta impressa anche a me


----------



## Zenos (4 Agosto 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Esatto! sta cosa è rimasta impressa anche a me



Avevo già delle sensazioni dovute al fatto che per convincere il pipita a venire a giocare l EL avrà avuto deile garanzie sul progetto e qualche spiffero sugli obiettivi.
Leo mi ha dato la certezza.


----------



## Beppe85 (4 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma io direi che sarebbe anche ora di smettere di parlare di costi e di bilancio ma di tornare a fare i tifosi. Prendiamo sms e al bilancio o ai costi ci pensa chi di dovere



Perfetto! Concordo al 100 per cento!


----------



## Beppe85 (4 Agosto 2018)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> E già: 26 pagine di interventi per UN'IPOTESI.... Non voglio pensare a cosa succederà qui dentro se veramente Savic sarà dei nostri.


 100 mila pagine di commenti appena arriva


----------



## Raryof (4 Agosto 2018)

Io ho un odio per Bonaventura che la metà basta, vedermelo sostituito con uno come SMS non avrebbe prezzo, sarebbe qualcosa che va oltre il delirio sportivo.
Detto questo ci credo, da giorni, profilo fantastico, nato calcisticamente in Serie A, per questioni logistiche, di tempistica, sarebbe il profilo più raggiungibile perché su suolo nazionale, con il mercato così stopposo noi siamo quelli che hanno bisogno di quel colpo per elevarci ad un rango superiore, noi siamo quelli che non hanno la necessità di spendere 120 mln per il centrocampista ma hanno il DOVERE di spendere questa cifra per un giocatore che ci farebbe chiudere il cerchio e ci consentirebbe di avere una base di squadra già completa per anni e anni con l'unica necessità di puntellare in poche zone di campo.
40 o 20 + contropartita gradita, il Milan ha tutte le carte in regola per spenderne 40 ora e per riscattare Savic dal prossimo anno per un totale di 120 pippi, abbiamo la proprietà con le mani in pasta dappertutto, abbiamo giocatori interessanti come Jack, Silva, abbiamo giocatori che ci farebbero fare ottime plusvalenze, Donnarumma subito, Suso forse l'anno prossimo, possiamo assolutamente destreggiarci dentro questa trattativa recuperando buona parte degli investimenti con cessioni obbligate; con Savic lascerei perdere l'esterno offensivo sulla sinistra, prenderei solo Bernard a 0 e chiuderei il mercato con le cessioni, lì il turco ha dimostrato di poter agire con personalità sacrificandosi per la squadra.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Agosto 2018)

secondo me è un affare impossibile. Non c è modo per rendere l'operazione sostenibile anche con formule fantasiose.

Se veramente arrivasse a parte che sarebbe un colpo irreale, ma sicuramente significherebbe la cessione di Donnarumma. 

Bonaventura vi ho scritto settimane fa che per me è già ceduto.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io ho un odio per Bonaventura che la metà basta, vedermelo sostituito con uno come SMS non avrebbe prezzo, sarebbe qualcosa che va oltre il delirio sportivo.
> Detto questo ci credo, da giorni, profilo fantastico, nato calcisticamente in Serie A, per questioni logistiche, di tempistica, sarebbe il profilo più raggiungibile perché su suolo nazionale, con il mercato così stopposo noi siamo quelli che hanno bisogno di quel colpo per elevarci ad un rango superiore, noi siamo quelli che non hanno la necessità di spendere 120 mln per il centrocampista ma hanno il DOVERE di spendere questa cifra per un giocatore che ci farebbe chiudere il cerchio e ci consentirebbe di avere una base di squadra già completa per anni e anni con l'unica necessità di puntellare in poche zone di campo.
> 40 o 20 + contropartita gradita, il Milan ha tutte le carte in regola per spenderne 40 ora e per riscattare Savic dal prossimo anno per un totale di 120 pippi, abbiamo la proprietà con le mani in pasta dappertutto, abbiamo giocatori interessanti come Jack, Silva, abbiamo giocatori che ci farebbero fare ottime plusvalenze, Donnarumma subito, Suso forse l'anno prossimo, possiamo assolutamente destreggiarci dentro questa trattativa recuperando buona parte degli investimenti con cessioni obbligate; con Savic lascerei perdere l'esterno offensivo sulla sinistra, prenderei solo Bernard a 0 e chiuderei il mercato con le cessioni, lì il turco ha dimostrato di poter agire con personalità sacrificandosi per la squadra.



100%, su tutto. Di esterni o mezzi ruoli ne abbiamo già. Rafforziamo il centrocampo con una presenza fisica e tecnica di rilievo. La difesa e l'attacco dovrebbero andare bene, almeno si spera. Il centrocampo è l'unico anello debole che abbiamo.


----------



## True_Chamma (4 Agosto 2018)

La cessione di Donnarumma sarebbe un sacrificio?


----------



## sunburn (4 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mdric è un operazione senza senso se vuoi ricostruire. Lo prendi solo se non hai vincoli del fpf, e ti puoi permettere lui e un giovane futuro top, tipo Sms o chi per lui.
> Se devi invece scegliere tra i due, devi per forza prendere quello più futuribile e che non aggravi di molto il tetto ingaggi.
> Modric è un no sense anche per l'inter, e non credo siano così stupidi.



Con Modric nella stagione 2019/2020 sei in Champions, con Savic no.
Per noi è fondamentale rientrare in Champions. Tieni conto che al Napoli ha fruttato 40 milioni, pur essendo stato eliminato ai gironi. Pensa quanto possa fruttare a un club come il nostro.

Poi, al di là delle mie preferenze, io spero di arrivare in Champions e se ci consentisse di andare mi andrebbe bene anche prendere Marco Materazzi e farlo capitano(per dire, eh ).


----------



## luigi61 (4 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> 100%, su tutto. Di esterni o mezzi ruoli ne abbiamo già. Rafforziamo il centrocampo con una presenza fisica e tecnica di rilievo. La difesa e l'attacco dovrebbero andare bene, almeno si spera. Il centrocampo è l'unico anello debole che abbiamo.



Oltre a Bonaventura detesto calcisticamente parlando il legnoso pasticcione RR; da CACCIARE


----------



## gabri65 (4 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Oltre a Bonaventura detesto calcisticamente parlando il legnoso pasticcione RR; da CACCIARE



100% anche a te. Dopo le prime due partite già ce l'avevo sui nervi. Imbarazzante. Guarda, preferisco un Calabria riadattato.


----------



## Wildbone (4 Agosto 2018)

Al di là di tutto, vorrei arrivasse solo per fare un torto incommensurabile ai tifosi detrattori delle altre squadre.


----------



## luigi61 (4 Agosto 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Al di là di tutto, vorrei arrivasse solo per fare un torto incommensurabile ai tifosi detrattori delle altre squadre.



A skyjuve e SI sarebbero in lutto; fegati spappolati; detto questo SMS al pari di Higuain sancirebbe definitivamente il ritorno ai vertici del vecchio grande Milan


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



.


----------



## kYMERA (4 Agosto 2018)

Sinceramente per quanto mi piaccia Modric non spenderei tutti quei soldi per un 33enne comunque verso fine carriera. 
Prenderei Sergej tutta la vita, anche perchè è proprio il tipo di giocatore che ci serve attualmente vista la presenza di Biglia e Locatelli (ok non sono Modric ma li hai e bisogna accontentarsi).


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Agosto 2018)

Se non ci liberiamo in fretta delle zavorre, questa operazione passa dallo stato di altamente quasi impossibile ad impossibile. Eppure di zavorre da sbolognare c'è ne parecchia...


----------



## shevchampions (4 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> "Non dire tutto Gonzalo,solo quello che ci siamo detti prima".





Zenos ha scritto:


> Leonardo ad Higuain durante la presentazione del pipita,alla domanda: il Milan può vincere già da subito?



Ma non è vero, non è andata così. "Non dire tutto" l'ha detto Leonardo a Higuain quando gli hanno chiesto quali fossero state le fasi clou della trattativa, dove appunto il "non dire tutto" era chiaramente riferito a qualche evento avvenuto tra sudamericani, tipo rum e sigari per intenderci.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Agosto 2018)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero, non è andata così. "Non dire tutto" l'ha detto Leonardo a Higuain quando gli hanno chiesto quali fossero state le fasi clou della trattativa, dove appunto il "non dire tutto" era chiaramente riferito a qualche evento avvenuto tra sudamericani, tipo rum e sigari per intenderci.



Si la domanda era sulle fasi clou e anche sulle ambizioni del milan che sta nascendo


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Per Sportmediaset, Milinkovic Savic - Milan è una suggestione. Molto più facile centrare obiettivi alla portata come Kovacic. *





Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



*Restate on e quotate le news
*


----------



## babsodiolinter (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



Ho sentito Gattuso in conferenza su vidal e ha detto che un pensierino l'avevano fatto ma con i paletti del fpf non potevamo permettercelo. 
18ml lo ha pagato il Barcellona.
Per cui mi sembra davvero improbabile 100ml per sms.
Magari ci sta trollando Chissá.


----------



## True_Chamma (4 Agosto 2018)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Ho sentito Gattuso in conferenza su vidal e ha detto che un pensierino l'avevano fatto ma con i paletti del fpf non potevamo permettercelo.
> 18ml lo ha pagato il Barcellona.
> Per cui mi sembra davvero improbabile 100ml per sms.
> Magari ci sta trollando Chissá.



Il problema di Vidal è l'ingaggio che sarebbe troppo alto per il FpF. Il cartellino è facilmente ammortizabile con contropartita e ammortamento per la durata del contratto


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Per Sportmediaset, Milinkovic Savic - Milan è una suggestione. Molto più facile centrare obiettivi alla portata come Kovacic. *





babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Ho sentito Gattuso in conferenza su vidal e ha detto che un pensierino l'avevano fatto ma con i paletti del fpf non potevamo permettercelo.
> 18ml lo ha pagato il Barcellona.
> Per cui mi sembra davvero improbabile 100ml per sms.
> Magari ci sta trollando Chissá.



Di Gattuso e Vidal se ne parla nel topic specifico.


----------



## Aron (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



È arrivato il momento di tenere da parte l'esaltazione e di essere calmissimi


----------



## neversayconte (4 Agosto 2018)

Conoscendo Lotito ci riderà in faccia dinnanzi alla nostra offerta con diritto di riscatto. 
E poi vaneggerà in latino.


----------



## Love (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



I costi sono esorbitanti...sarebbe addirittura più costoso di pipita che è già stato uno sforzo importante...poi oh dio se riesci a cedere e bene quei bidè che hai magari qualcosina sul prestito di quest'anno lo riesci a fare ma il problema sarebbe il riscatto dell'anno prossimo...80mln sono tanti...li potresti recuperare cedendo quel pacco di donnarumma ed entrando in cl...oddio ci vorrebbe culo e cervello..culo ad entrare in cl e a cedere bene donnarumma l'anno prossimo magari dopo una grande stagione e cervello a far quadrare tutti i conti...io continuo a sognare..tanto alla fine non manca tanto..


----------



## Love (4 Agosto 2018)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Conoscendo Lotito ci riderà in faccia dinnanzi alla nostra offerta con diritto di riscatto.
> E poi vaneggerà in latino.



oddio 40mln di prestito...io accetterei a prescindere...anzi spererei che l'anno dopo accadesse qualcosa che non lo facesse riscattare


----------



## EmmePi (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *In base a ciò che ha detto Gattuso su Vidal (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/gattuso-abbiamo-pensato-vidal-ma-non-potevamo-vt66086.html#post1622020 ) Milinkovic Savic è fantascienza. *



A Vidal ci avevano pensato ai tempi del duo meravigliao...


----------



## 13Wilt (4 Agosto 2018)

Che poi, ragazzi, vi vorrei dire la mia per rispondere un po’ a tutti sulla questione Modric-Savic:

1) E' vero che il primo è il più forte al mondo nel suo ruolo, ma sono dell’idea che valga la pena sceglierlo se si è una realtà già solida che punta a vincere tutto nel breve periodo (es. Juve), visto che gli sono rimasti due anni ad alti livelli. Noi non avremmo una rosa per lottare per vincere neanche se arrivasse lui, per dire, per cui anche se dovesse riportarti in Champions poi comunque ti troveresti a rimpiazzarlo e saresti punto a capo, senza garanzie. Serve gente già forte adesso, ma anche futuribile, con cui far partire un ciclo, e in questo senso niente meglio di Savic, che secondo me rappresenta uno di quei giocatori che per caratteristiche nascono “una volta ogni cento anni” e sarebbe da fiondarcisi a prescindere.

2) Il punto più importante: il Milan è una squadra decisamente troppo debole fisicamente, piena di giocatori "bassi e piccoli", necessita tremendamente dell’inserimento di elementi con un certo spessore fisico. Escludendo l'irraggiungibile Barcellona di Guardiola, in un calcio come quello di oggi dove ad esempio le palle inattive hanno una roba come il 40% d’importanza all’interno di una partita, l’accusi tantissimo la mancanza di fisicità. Quando poi vai a giocare contro squadre fisicamente ostiche come la Juve, la Roma, l’Inter, la Lazio, queste cose si vedono doppiamente e ti decidono le partite.


In conclusione, SMS ti svolta centrocampo e squadra sotto ogni punto di vista, già nell’immediato, figuriamoci nel lungo periodo. Se hai anche una minima possibilità di provare a prendertelo, devi giocartela, perché in futuro potrebbe non ricapitarti un'occasione simile.


----------



## EmmePi (4 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> calmi. Per me arriveremmo sul podio insieme a loro e all'Inter, ma da 3. Ma con pochi punti di distacco dalle prime due, pero saremmo inferiori nettamente



In quel caso dipenderebbe dal manico... con manico diverso...


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Con Modric nella stagione 2019/2020 sei in Champions, con Savic no.
> Per noi è fondamentale rientrare in Champions. Tieni conto che al Napoli ha fruttato 40 milioni, pur essendo stato eliminato ai gironi. Pensa quanto possa fruttare a un club come il nostro.
> 
> Poi, al di là delle mie preferenze, io spero di arrivare in Champions e se ci consentisse di andare mi andrebbe bene anche prendere Marco Materazzi e farlo capitano(per dire, eh ).



non è così. Con Modric non hai assolutamente la certezza di arrivare in champions così come non ce l'hai con Savic. E' un no sense per noi ma anche per l'inter come operazione. Modric ha un senso se vuoi vincere, e allora prendi uno che ti fa la differenza nella partita importante come pochi al mondo. Ma se vuoi "solamente" arrivare in champions o consolidare la tua posizione(inter) non serve dare 15 mln ad un centrocampista di 33 anni.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Agosto 2018)

13Wilt ha scritto:


> Che poi, ragazzi, vi vorrei dire la mia per rispondere un po’ a tutti sulla questione Modric-Savic:
> 
> 1) E' vero che il primo è il più forte al mondo nel suo ruolo, ma sono dell’idea che valga la pena sceglierlo se si è una realtà già solida che punta a vincere tutto nel breve periodo (es. Juve), visto che gli sono rimasti due anni ad alti livelli. Noi non avremmo una rosa per lottare per vincere neanche se arrivasse lui, per dire, per cui anche se dovesse riportarti in Champions poi comunque ti troveresti a rimpiazzarlo e saresti punto a capo, senza garanzie. Serve gente già forte adesso, ma anche futuribile, con cui far partire un ciclo, e in questo senso niente meglio di Savic, che secondo me rappresenta uno di quei giocatori che per caratteristiche nascono “una volta ogni cento anni” e sarebbe da fiondarcisi a prescindere.
> 
> ...



Concordo... Abbiamo sottovalutato troppo la fisicità nella Nostra squadra e per troppi anni.. Se poi, la sua mancanza non è supportata da Tecnica sopraffina è la fine.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Agosto 2018)

13Wilt ha scritto:


> Che poi, ragazzi, vi vorrei dire la mia per rispondere un po’ a tutti sulla questione Modric-Savic:
> 
> 1) E' vero che il primo è il più forte al mondo nel suo ruolo, ma sono dell’idea che valga la pena sceglierlo se si è una realtà già solida che punta a vincere tutto nel breve periodo (es. Juve), visto che gli sono rimasti due anni ad alti livelli. Noi non avremmo una rosa per lottare per vincere neanche se arrivasse lui, per dire, per cui anche se dovesse riportarti in Champions poi comunque ti troveresti a rimpiazzarlo e saresti punto a capo, senza garanzie. Serve gente già forte adesso, ma anche futuribile, con cui far partire un ciclo, e in questo senso niente meglio di Savic, che secondo me rappresenta uno di quei giocatori che per caratteristiche nascono “una volta ogni cento anni” e sarebbe da fiondarcisi a prescindere.
> 
> ...



sintesi perfetta.


----------



## Cantastorie (4 Agosto 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> oddio 40mln di prestito...io accetterei a prescindere...anzi spererei che l'anno dopo accadesse qualcosa che non lo facesse riscattare



Concordo, è una formula super - vantaggiosa! In pratica è un: "ti do già i soldi per il sostituto, più la mancia, tu me lo dai in prestito e mal che vada ti torna indietro da rivendere" cioè ma fossi il venditore accetterei subito! è una roba che (considerando anche l'età del giocatore) è meglio di una vendita normale! Piuttosto in caso mi chiedo quali siano i piani "di rientro" per la prossima stagione. 80 di milinkovic più 36 di Higuain non sono bruscolini... Quindi in caso c'è già una strategia... Sponsorizzazioni? Testimonial? Cessioni di cesso a squadre indebitate con Elliot?


----------



## Vikash (4 Agosto 2018)

La vedo troppo difficile con Lotito.
Ricordiamoci ai tempi di un semplice Oddo: _"pagare moneta, vedere cammello"._


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...


Magari non vuol dire nulla, ma stasera nell'amichevole Lazio-Arsenal Milinkovic-Savic non gioca...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> togli biraghi e metti barreca, che piace molto a Leo



barreca credo sia gia stato venduto al monaco


----------



## LadyRoss (4 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Magari non vuol dire nulla, ma stasera nell'amichevole Lazio-Arsenal Milinkovic-Savic non gioca...



...ma non è rientrato in questi giorni?...sarà per quello....


----------



## 1972 (4 Agosto 2018)

ribadisco il concetto gia' espresso: se lotito tace e' segno bono ( per noi).


----------



## Serginho (4 Agosto 2018)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che belotti, per quanto sia un buonissimo attaccante, non sarà mai un top nel suo ruolo, mentre il sergente porterà tutti a scuola per i prossimi 10 anni.



Ricordo le stesse frasi in fotocopia nei topic di Belotti, col 90% del forum che era disposto a cacciare dagli 80 in su per il gallo e dopo 6 mesi lo insultava vome il peggiore dei cessi. L'equilibrio nei giudizi sarebbe più indicato per evitare figuracce


----------



## zlatan (4 Agosto 2018)

Ragazzi ma voi ci credete davvero? Nn gioca perché deve venire da noi? Ma voi siete matti. Si allena da 2 giorni é ovvio nn giochi.
Ma come facciamo a spendere 120 milioni x Savic? Mica siamo l'Inter a cui danno Modric in prestito...
Per me con Bernard e Rabiot o meglio ancora Kovacic, ci giocheremmo il quarto posto, anche se mancherebbe di nuovo il vice Kessie, ma noi dobbiamo vendere e non ci stiamo riuscendo., quindi il rischio di rimanere così è buttare a mare l'acquisto di Higuain é grosso....


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> ...ma non è rientrato in questi giorni?...sarà per quello....



Ormai ci attacchiamo a tutto. C'è una foto di capitan Romagnoli,Calha e Kessie che fanno il saluto militare (esultanza di Kessie e Savic). Kessie fa con la mano il 4. Che sia in arrivo un quarto militare, il sergente, oltre i 3??? Stiamo sognando, fantasticando, ma tutto è lecito &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (4 Agosto 2018)

Intanto sembrano crollate anche le quote dei bookmakers. Fino a qualche giorno fa era dato a più di 100, oggi a 4....


----------



## EmmePi (4 Agosto 2018)

Non so se l'operazione Savic riesca e lo vedremo in campo con la maglia del Milan..... Ma se ci riesce pubblicamente affermerò con convinzione (al 100%) che Leonardo quando lasciò, da allenatore, il Milan andò ad allenare l'Inter non come traditore ma da ardito condottiero di una sesta colonna per fare retrocedere i cugini!

E se poi oltre a Savic mi prende una ultima cigliegina NEGHERO' che sia mai andato ad allenare l'Inter ma che sono state tutte fake news dei giornali


----------



## Cantastorie (4 Agosto 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Intanto sembrano crollate anche le quote dei bookmakers. Fino a qualche giorno fa era dato a più di 100, oggi a 4....



Uuuuhhh questa è bella


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Intanto sembrano crollate anche le quote dei bookmakers. Fino a qualche giorno fa era dato a più di 100, oggi a 4....



Bene #iocicredo


----------



## Milo (4 Agosto 2018)

Io non ho mai capito se le quote dei bookmaker sono da prendere in considerazione o se si basano sulle voci come sappiamo noi e nient’altro


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ormai ci attacchiamo a tutto. C'è una foto di capitan Romagnoli,Calha e Kessie che fanno il saluto militare (esultanza di Kessie e Savic). Kessie fa con la mano il 4. Che sia in arrivo un quarto militare, il sergente, oltre i 3??? Stiamo sognando, fantasticando, ma tutto è lecito ����



Siete fuori


----------



## LadyRoss (4 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ormai ci attacchiamo a tutto. C'è una foto di capitan Romagnoli,Calha e Kessie che fanno il saluto militare (esultanza di Kessie e Savic). Kessie fa con la mano il 4. Che sia in arrivo un quarto militare, il sergente, oltre i 3??? Stiamo sognando, fantasticando, ma tutto è lecito ����



Rimarrò delusissima ma sono convinta che arriverà....per me l’offerta 
Lotito ce l’ha in mano e sta pensando....(immagino che Elliott abbia fatto i suoi conti...suppongo abbiano fatto i loro conti)...
Incrociamo l’incrociabile...


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Agosto 2018)

Nella serata di ieri l'agente di SMS, Mateja Kezman, è atterrato a milano, secondo alcune indiscrezioni per incontrare Leonardo.


----------



## Rambo cica (4 Agosto 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai capito se le quote dei bookmaker sono da prendere in considerazione o se si basano sulle voci come sappiamo noi e nient’altro



Semplicemente leggono milan world


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nella serata di ieri l'agente di SMS, Mateja Kezman, è atterrato a milano, secondo alcune indiscrezioni per incontrare Leonardo.



Non illudetemi vi prego


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nella serata di ieri l'agente di SMS, Mateja Kezman, è atterrato a milano, secondo alcune indiscrezioni per incontrare Leonardo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Non so se l'operazione Savic riesca e lo vedremo in campo con la maglia del Milan..... Ma se ci riesce pubblicamente affermerò con convinzione (al 100%) che Leonardo quando lasciò, da allenatore, il Milan andò ad allenare l'Inter non come traditore ma da ardito condottiero di una sesta colonna per fare retrocedere i cugini!
> 
> *E se poi oltre a Savic mi prende una ultima cigliegina NEGHERO' che sia mai andato ad allenare l'Inter ma che sono state tutte fake news dei giornali  *


----------



## Hellscream (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



La mia unica consolazione è che tra due settimane il calciomercato sarà finalmente finito...


----------



## impero rossonero (4 Agosto 2018)

viene sicuramente ...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Agosto 2018)

Non so se posso postare "fonti esterne".... Ahahhahah... Ma I gobbi Schifosi dei miei fratelli mi dicono incontro tare paratici per SMS con maglia nr 8. Lo danno già per fatto. Non succede... M se succede che viene da noi.. Prenderanno una di quelle scoppole che non dimenticheranno mai


----------



## Kaketto (4 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nella serata di ieri l'agente di SMS, Mateja Kezman, è atterrato a milano, secondo alcune indiscrezioni per incontrare Leonardo.



Visto? Lo sapevo


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Agosto 2018)

Se non possiamo "permetterci" Vidal, come possiamo pensare a lui?


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



Nella serata di ieri l'agente di SMS, Mateja Kezman, è atterrato a milano, secondo alcune indiscrezioni per incontrare Leonardo.


----------



## Milo (4 Agosto 2018)

Se arrivasse davvero i 100€ per la maglia glieli do volentieri


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nella serata di ieri l'agente di SMS, Mateja Kezman, è atterrato a milano, secondo alcune indiscrezioni per incontrare Leonardo.



Marmotta e compare sono Ancora a Milano?


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Agosto 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Se arrivasse davvero i 100€ per la maglia glieli do volentieri



Idem , ecco finalmente uno per il quale comprare la maglia subito.


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nella serata di ieri l'agente di SMS, Mateja Kezman, è atterrato a milano, secondo alcune indiscrezioni per incontrare Leonardo.



E quale sarebbe la fonte?


----------



## Zenos (4 Agosto 2018)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero, non è andata così. "Non dire tutto" l'ha detto Leonardo a Higuain quando gli hanno chiesto quali fossero state le fasi clou della trattativa, dove appunto il "non dire tutto" era chiaramente riferito a qualche evento avvenuto tra sudamericani, tipo rum e sigari per intenderci.



Fasi della trattativa? OMG le due domande formulate da Marco Bovicelli di Sky sport sono state:
1) se quella notte che il fratello ha incontrato Leonardo ha capito che poteva essere la stella del Milan
2)tu vieni da club che lotta per vincere,sei arrivato in un club che sta pensando di arrivare in quelle posizioni,come ti senti in un club che sta facendo questo percorso o tu pensi che sei in un Milan che nell'immediato potrà lottare per le prime posizioni.
Qui interviene Leonardo che dice "non raccontare tutto eh,solo quello che ci siam messi d'accordo".


----------



## mil77 (4 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> "Non dire tutto Gonzalo,solo quello che ci siamo detti prima".



Veramente così gli ha detto alla domanda "cosa ri ha detto Leonardo nel vostro incontro che ti ha convinto a venire al Milan?


----------



## 11Leoni (4 Agosto 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Non so se posso postare "fonti esterne".... Ahahhahah... Ma I gobbi Schifosi dei miei fratelli mi dicono incontro tare paratici per SMS con maglia nr 8. Lo danno già per fatto. Non succede... M se succede che viene da noi.. Prenderanno una di quelle scoppole che non dimenticheranno mai



Potrebbe anche essere, però bye bye pjanic.


----------



## Zenos (4 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Veramente così gli ha detto alla domanda "cosa ri ha detto Leonardo nel vostro incontro che ti ha convinto a venire al Milan?



Vattela a risentire è sul tubo.ha detto quello che ho scritto io.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> E quale sarebbe la fonte?



Stadiosport.
Sportmediaset invece parla di incontro che sta per avvenire,procuratore atteso a milano.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Veramente così gli ha detto alla domanda "cosa ri ha detto Leonardo nel vostro incontro che ti ha convinto a venire al Milan?



non diciamo boiate ragazzi su...c'è il video su youtube della conferenza basta andare a vederlo e basta...il giornalista gli chiede se il milan può lottare per le prime posizioni e leo interviene con "non dire tutto, solo quello di cui abbiamo parlato"...


----------



## Zani (4 Agosto 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai capito se le quote dei bookmaker sono da prendere in considerazione o se si basano sulle voci come sappiamo noi e nient’altro



Si basano su come scommette la gente, più la gente scommette su qualcosa più la quota si abbassa, non vogliono dire niente di più di quanto le gente creda che un certo evento succederà.


----------



## First93 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



Ci servirebbe come il pane un giocatore così ma è veramente difficile, per me quasi impossibile. Tra l'altro sarebbe anche un ottimo modo per indebolire una diretta concorrente. Detto questo però rimango con i piedi per terra, la speranza è l'ultima a morire ma è la prima a prenderti per il c...


----------



## Zenos (4 Agosto 2018)

Con lui ed un esterno forte si punta davvero allo scudo.


----------



## alcyppa (4 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Con lui ed un esterno forte si punta davvero allo scudo.



Ma dai.

Lo scudo è roba dei gobbi per almeno 2 anni, ma proprio nella più ottimistica delle visioni.

Più facile che siano 3-4.


----------



## fra29 (4 Agosto 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Se arrivasse davvero i 100€ per la maglia glieli do volentieri



Raga se arriva SMS faccio la divisa autentica..
Maglia
Pantaloni
Calze

Come i bambini..


----------



## fra29 (4 Agosto 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Marmotta e compare sono Ancora a Milano?



Ecco.. la beffa dietro l'angolo. Meno male che non ne ho ancora parlato con nessuno..


----------



## fra29 (4 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Stadiosport.
> Sportmediaset invece parla di incontro che sta per avvenire,procuratore atteso a milano.



Ma con Leo?


----------



## fra29 (4 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma dai.
> 
> Lo scudo è roba dei gobbi per almeno 2 anni, ma proprio nella più ottimistica delle visioni.
> 
> Più facile che siano 3-4.



Si è vero.. ma davvero con SMS, Pipita e magari un Conte puoi tranquillamente giocartela con tutti..


----------



## alcyppa (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...




Comunque alla fine secondo me questo va ai gobbi se non riescono a prendere Pogba.

Quindi probabilmente sarà un loro giocatore.


----------



## mil77 (4 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non diciamo boiate ragazzi su...c'è il video su youtube della conferenza basta andare a vederlo e basta...il giornalista gli chiede se il milan può lottare per le prime posizioni e leo interviene con "non dire tutto, solo quello di cui abbiamo parlato"...



A parte i termini che usi che lasciamo stare. Io la conferenza l'ho vista tutta e in diretta. Quella su Youtube è palesemente tagliata e chi l'ha montata può aver fatto quello che voleva...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Agosto 2018)

non succede ma se succede, fondo una religione devota a Leonardo e ne divento prete


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> A parte i termini che usi che lasciamo stare. Io la conferenza l'ho vista tutta e in diretta. Quella su Youtube è palesemente tagliata e chi l'ha montata può aver fatto quello che voleva...



Io l'ho vista in diretta su milan tv. È esattamente come dice Fabiuzzo


----------



## mil77 (4 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Vattela a risentire è sul tubo.ha detto quello che ho scritto io.



Vedi risposta ad altro utente. Chissà perché chi l'ha vista in diretta dice quello che scrivo io...


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nella serata di ieri l'agente di SMS, Mateja Kezman, è atterrato a milano, secondo alcune indiscrezioni per incontrare Leonardo.



Per le news usa il neretto


----------



## alcyppa (4 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Si è vero.. ma davvero con SMS, Pipita e magari un Conte puoi tranquillamente giocartela con tutti..



Conte non viene e nemmeno Savic.

E comunque il serbo, come hanno detto altri, non è uno che già da ora ti fa fare un costante salto di qualità... Ti può giocare una partita da 8 ed una da 5 in fila.

L'Inter forse potrà davvero rompere i maroni ai gobbi nel caso possibile in cui prendano Modric.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> A parte i termini che usi che lasciamo stare. Io la conferenza l'ho vista tutta e in diretta. Quella su Youtube è palesemente tagliata e chi l'ha montata può aver fatto quello che voleva...



Forse ti sei perso un pezzetto...anche io l'ho sentita in diretta ed è come dice Fabiuzzo  Magari hai capito male, d'altronde lo streaming faceva schifo o eri in estasi mistica come tutti ahaha


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> A parte i termini che usi che lasciamo stare. Io la conferenza l'ho vista tutta e in diretta. Quella su Youtube è palesemente tagliata e chi l'ha montata può aver fatto quello che voleva...



mi scuso per i termini poco appropriati  ...ma non facciamo disinformazione...


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



.


----------



## mil77 (4 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Forse ti sei perso un pezzetto...anche io l'ho sentita in diretta ed è come dice Fabiuzzo  Magari hai capito male, d'altronde lo streaming faceva schifo o eri in estasi mistica come tutti ahaha



Rispondo a te x tutti. Sono andato a rivederla su Facebook del Milan e direi che possiamo avere ragione tutti....le domande erano due cosa ti ha cosa ti ha convinto in quella notte che tuo fratello si è incontrato con Leo e poi quella sul fatto che il Milan sta tornando che il Milan non punta a vincere e deve tornare grande...li è intervenuto Leo. Per me l'intervento era riferito di non dire tutto sull'incontro con il fratello per voi sulla seconda domanda. In effetti ci stanno tutte e due


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

*Secondo Stadiosport, l'agente di Milinkovic-Savic sarebbe stato ieri a Milano per incontrare Leonardo. Secondo Sportmediaset, invece, l'incontro non c'è ancora stato, ma l'agente è atteso a Milano*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Secondo Stadiosport, l'agente di Milinkovic-Savic sarebbe stato ieri a Milano per incontrare Leonardo. Secondo Sportmediaset, invece, l'incontro non c'è ancora stato, ma l'agente è atteso a Milano*



Dai dai!


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Secondo Stadiosport, l'agente di Milinkovic-Savic sarebbe stato ieri a Milano per incontrare Leonardo. Secondo Sportmediaset, invece, l'incontro non c'è ancora stato, ma l'agente è atteso a Milano*



Riprendo la news di [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]


----------



## gabuz (4 Agosto 2018)

Chi è il 4° indicato da Kessie?


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Chi è il 4° indicato da Kessie?



Esatto


----------



## mark (4 Agosto 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Chi è il 4° indicato da Kessie?


A queste cose non ci credo, anche se sono divertentissime, é impossibile che i giocatori lo sappiano, sarebbe già venuta fuori la notizia


----------



## Love (4 Agosto 2018)

questo post non lo leggo più...perchè poi se non succede ci rimango troppo male...o peggio ancora magari lo prende l'inter...


----------



## 11Leoni (4 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Rispondo a te x tutti. Sono andato a rivederla su Facebook del Milan e direi che possiamo avere ragione tutti....le domande erano due cosa ti ha cosa ti ha convinto in quella notte che tuo fratello si è incontrato con Leo e poi quella sul fatto che il Milan sta tornando che il Milan non punta a vincere e deve tornare grande...li è intervenuto Leo. Per me l'intervento era riferito di non dire tutto sull'incontro con il fratello per voi sulla seconda domanda. In effetti ci stanno tutte e due



Ma scusami eh, anche se fosse riferito al "cosa ti ha convinto" cosa cambia nella sostanza? Leo potrebbe aver illustrato per l appunto un progetto di rinforzi oltre a lui che porterebbe il milan a lottare per i primi posti sin da subito. 

Comunque, tralasciando tutte queste pippe mentali anche a me sembra molto difficile il suo arrivo, ovvio la speranza c è. Sarei già contento se arrivasse kovacic.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Secondo Stadiosport, l'agente di Milinkovic-Savic sarebbe stato ieri a Milano per incontrare Leonardo. Secondo Sportmediaset, invece, l'incontro non c'è ancora stato, ma l'agente è atteso a Milano*



si ma atteso quando???...manca poco dio santo...cmq oggi ho letto che era a Roma il procuratore...per lo meno è già in zona


----------



## James45 (4 Agosto 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Chi è il 4° indicato da Kessie?


----------



## Zenos (4 Agosto 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Chi è il 4° indicato da Kessie?



Ci siamo, è abbastanza evidente adesso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Agosto 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Chi è il 4° indicato da Kessie?



Higuain? 







Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...


----------



## gabuz (4 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Higuain?


----------



## Freddy Manson (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...





gabuz ha scritto:


> Chi è il 4° indicato da Kessie?



In realtà stava per afferrare il pistolino di Romagnoli...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ci siamo, è abbastanza evidente adesso.


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Agosto 2018)

38 pagine per una suggestione  se arriva veramente il forum va in tilt tipo il sito della Juve con le magliette di CR7


----------



## The P (4 Agosto 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Chi è il 4° indicato da Kessie?



non la capisco, me la spiegate?


----------



## The P (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Wildbone (4 Agosto 2018)

The P ha scritto:


> non la capisco, me la spiegate?



Bisognerebbe capire quando è stata fatta.
Comunque le interpretazioni più quotate sono 2: si riferiscono a Higuain (molto probabile) o a Savic (altamente iprobabile, dato che non lo saprebbero e nemmeno gli verrebbe permesso di farlo).


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Agosto 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Chi è il 4° indicato da Kessie?








pure gonzalo risponde al saluto


----------



## 11Leoni (4 Agosto 2018)

The P ha scritto:


> non la capisco, me la spiegate?



Loro 3 come contropartita + 40 milioni per Savic. 

 scherzo ovviamente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Agosto 2018)

Trattativa al limite tipo credere che esistano i rettiliani [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]. 

Non costa niente e ci crediamo sempre con il dovuto distacco , vediamo cosa succede.


----------



## The P (4 Agosto 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> pure gonzalo risponde al saluto



ah ecco... grazie mille. Purtroppo è riferita a Higuain a questo punto, ma chissà


----------



## alcyppa (4 Agosto 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Chi è il 4° indicato da Kessie?



Lol, ma cosa volete che ne sappiano quei tre li


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Agosto 2018)

*Secondo Sky Sport non c'è assolutamente nulla tra il Milan e Milinkovic-Savic, arrivano smentite dappertutto. Probabilmente chi ha dato la notizia aveva altre fonti, ma a Sky non risulta nulla.*


----------



## Zenos (4 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Lol, ma cosa volete che ne sappiano quei tre li



A noi piace pensare che sia così


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport non c'è assolutamente nulla tra il Milan e Milinkovic-Savic, arrivano smentite dappertutto. Probabilmente chi ha dato la notizia aveva altre fonti, ma a Sky non risulta nulla.*



io però l'ho vista la faccia di Baiocchini...ancora più convinto che si farà...ovviamente solo mie sensazioni...


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport non c'è assolutamente nulla tra il Milan e Milinkovic-Savic, arrivano smentite dappertutto. Probabilmente chi ha dato la notizia aveva altre fonti, ma a Sky non risulta nulla.*



Up


----------



## Aron (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



Tra stasera e lunedì si decide tutto (salvo slitte  )


----------



## Lambro (4 Agosto 2018)

Ma non ci credo neanche morto, a sentire Baiocchini non risulta nulla di nulla. grazie


----------



## Aron (4 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport non c'è assolutamente nulla tra il Milan e Milinkovic-Savic, arrivano smentite dappertutto. Probabilmente chi ha dato la notizia aveva altre fonti, ma a Sky non risulta nulla.*



Per chi ha dubbi, questa è la conferma che è tutto vero


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per chi ha dubbi, questa è la conferma che è tutto vero



Cosa te lo fa pensare?


----------



## Hellscream (4 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> io però l'ho vista la faccia di Baiocchini...ancora più convinto che si farà...ovviamente solo mie sensazioni...



Sei sicuro che non sia quello che vuoi credere tu?


----------



## Zenos (4 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport non c'è assolutamente nulla tra il Milan e Milinkovic-Savic, arrivano smentite dappertutto. Probabilmente chi ha dato la notizia aveva altre fonti, ma a Sky non risulta nulla.*



Stavano sudando freddo quello di Sky...


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Stavano sudando freddo quello di Sky...



Come? Se è cosi ci credo


----------



## alcyppa (4 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per chi ha dubbi, questa è la conferma che è tutto vero



Sarei pronto a scommettere che va dai gobbi io invece.

Una roba tipo Modric->Inter, Pjanic->Real e Savic-Juve, ho questo sentore.


Che poi, tra l'altro... Dare in mano una squadra con un giovane da 130 milioni (che se fallisce qualche partita verrà subito messo sulla graticola) a Gattuso mi parrebbe una follia.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Agosto 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro che non sia quello che vuoi credere tu?



ho solo detto che si farà per me tutto qui...mia sensazione...


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport non c'è assolutamente nulla tra il Milan e Milinkovic-Savic, arrivano smentite dappertutto. Probabilmente chi ha dato la notizia aveva altre fonti, ma a Sky non risulta nulla.*



Tornate sulla terra. SMS non è compatibile con la nostra situazione nei confronti del FPF.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tornate sulla terra. SMS non è compatibile con la nostra situazione nei confronti del FPF.



Ancora?


----------



## Zenos (4 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ho solo detto che si farà per me tutto qui...mia sensazione...



Beh si farà una parola grossa...però magari un tentativo Leo lo fa


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ancora?



Purtroppo è la realtà


----------



## Dapone (4 Agosto 2018)

La cosa bella è che Leonardo è sparito. I giornalisti si affidano a sensazioni. Certo che però a me sembra strano. 1 mese fa non sapevamo nemmeno se avremmo disputato la EL e ora parliamo di Top Players da 120mln. Io non riesco a capirci nulla.


----------



## Zenos (4 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tornate sulla terra. SMS non è compatibile con la nostra situazione nei confronti del FPF.



Ma tu ci credevi 2 settimane fa che avremmo preso Higuain a 55 milioni?


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è la realtà



Pagamento dilazionato


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Beh si farà una parola grossa...però magari un tentativo Leo lo fa



vorrei ricordare a tutti che sky il giorno prima di passare ad elliott ha dato per certo il pagamento del cinese dei 32 milioni...


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport non c'è assolutamente nulla tra il Milan e Milinkovic-Savic, arrivano smentite dappertutto. Probabilmente chi ha dato la notizia aveva altre fonti, ma a Sky non risulta nulla.*



.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> vorrei ricordare a tutti che sky il giorno prima di passare ad elliott ha dato per certo il pagamento del cinese dei 32 milioni...



Infatti. Baiocchini è lo stesso che disse:"volente o nolente Bonucco deve andare alla juve!". E:"questa prima sconfitta del milan nel girone di ritorno che non arriva!" (Gli dispiace)


----------



## Milo (4 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Pagamento dilazionato



ma non è un obbligo, c'è chi rifiuta questa condizione eh

troppo difficile da prendere ora


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> ma non è un obbligo, c'è chi rifiuta questa condizione eh
> 
> troppo difficile da prendere ora



Sono ottimista


----------



## Kayl (4 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma tu ci credevi 2 settimane fa che avremmo preso Higuain a 55 milioni?



Higuain è stata una situazione estremamente particolare. Noi eravamo gli unici acquirenti, la juve voleva assolutamente liberarsene, Bonucci voleva andare da loro a tutti i costi. Così hanno accettato la formula del prestito. La bravura di leo è stata strappare caldara, il resto lo hanno fatto le congiunzioni astrali.


----------



## Zenos (4 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> vorrei ricordare a tutti che sky il giorno prima di passare ad elliott ha dato per certo il pagamento del cinese dei 32 milioni...



.


----------



## Aron (4 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Cosa te lo fa pensare?



Solita campagna pro-Juve di Sky e di smorzamento verso il Milan


----------



## nybreath (4 Agosto 2018)

Io credo a questa notizia di sky sinceramente, secondo me non c'è niente di ufficiale, magari una richiesta di informazioni o qualcosa, ma la vedo proprio difficile che siano stati ufficialmente offerti 40+80.


----------



## Aron (4 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Sarei pronto a scommettere che va dai gobbi io invece.
> 
> Una roba tipo Modric->Inter, Pjanic->Real e Savic-Juve, ho questo sentore.
> 
> ...



Certo, potrebbe ancora andare alla Juventus. 
Io mi riferisco all'esistenza della trattativa, che già di per sé è una notizia incredibile se pensiamo a com'era messo il club fino a un mese fa.

La Juventus è praticamente su ogni nostro obiettivo, e fortunatamente mica li possono comprare tutti.


----------



## Garrincha (4 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Pagamento dilazionato



Anche se lo fai dilazionato sono 40 adesso e 80 il prossimo da sommare ai 18 ora di Higuain e 36 il prossimo o quel che sono le cifre, significa che 60 milioni quest'anno e 120 il prossimo, quando arrivi al pareggio di bilancio con queste uscite? Con le cessioni di Bacca, Kalinic e Montolivo?


----------



## fra29 (4 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport non c'è assolutamente nulla tra il Milan e Milinkovic-Savic, arrivano smentite dappertutto. Probabilmente chi ha dato la notizia aveva altre fonti, ma a Sky non risulta nulla.*



Finita prima di iniziare.. purtroppo a Sky con Leo qualche aggancio lo hanno sicuramente..
Modric dai cugini e noi con il francese dal nome impronunciabile..


----------



## EmmePi (4 Agosto 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Chi è il 4° indicato da Kessie?



uhmmm magari indicava 5 ed il pollice non si vede...


----------



## EmmePi (4 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Lol, ma cosa volete che ne sappiano quei tre li



A parte quello che intendessero....

Non è un bel vedere il nuovo CAPITANO????


----------



## LadyRoss (4 Agosto 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Chi è il 4° indicato da Kessie?



Ma dai su...sta vistosamente amoreggiando con la coscia di Romagnoli!!!……… chissà magari c’è davvero un significato nascosto....


----------



## EmmePi (4 Agosto 2018)

Comunque se si prende Savic milanello diventa un bel ristorante da 100 euro


----------



## Milo (4 Agosto 2018)

donnarumma
conti romagnoli caldara rodriguez
jack milinkovic kessie
chala higuain suso


Dio mio, sarebbe tanta tanta roba


----------



## EmmePi (4 Agosto 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> donnarumma
> conti romagnoli caldara rodriguez
> jack milinkovic kessie
> chala higuain suso
> ...




Piccole correzioni

donnarumma
conti romagnoli caldara *calabria*
*paderes* milinkovic kessie
chala higuain *keita balde*


----------



## mil77 (4 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è la realtà



La realtà è che Higuain o pogba sono incompatibili con FPF con sms


----------



## mil77 (4 Agosto 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Higuain è stata una situazione estremamente particolare. Noi eravamo gli unici acquirenti, la juve voleva assolutamente liberarsene, Bonucci voleva andare da loro a tutti i costi. Così hanno accettato la formula del prestito. La bravura di leo è stata strappare caldara, il resto lo hanno fatto le congiunzioni astrali.



Perché tu sei sicuro che Lotito voglia tenersi sms?


----------



## Milo (4 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Piccole correzioni
> 
> donnarumma
> conti romagnoli caldara *calabria*
> ...



anche per me sono sacrificabili rodriguez e suso ma già così sarei contento.


----------



## mil77 (4 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Piccole correzioni
> 
> donnarumma
> conti romagnoli caldara *calabria*
> ...



Si e Poi?


----------



## impero rossonero (4 Agosto 2018)

ma secondo voi... l'agente di sms cosa e' venuto a fare a milano... a prendere caldo ?


----------



## LukeLike (4 Agosto 2018)

Comunque, ci lamentiamo della conferenza di basso profilo di Leonardo perché il tifoso deve sognare, poi ci accostano Milinkovic e diciamo che è impossibile. Allo che dobbiamo fa? Dobbiamo sognare o no?


----------



## mil77 (4 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Anche se lo fai dilazionato sono 40 adesso e 80 il prossimo da sommare ai 18 ora di Higuain e 36 il prossimo o quel che sono le cifre, significa che 60 milioni quest'anno e 120 il prossimo, quando arrivi al pareggio di bilancio con queste uscite? Con le cessioni di Bacca, Kalinic e Montolivo?



Ma forse non è ancora chiaro che il pagamento cash non c'entra nulla con il bilancio. Tu puoi spendere 100m x un giocatore che lo paghi in 1 rata o 10 rate a bilancio va sempre la stessa somma che è il costo del cartellino diviso gli anni di contratto + stipendio lordo


----------



## Kayl (4 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> ma secondo voi... l'agente di sms cosa e' venuto a fare a milano... a prendere caldo ?



lì ci lavorano anche marotta e paratici


----------



## The P (4 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma forse non è ancora chiaro che il pagamento cash non c'entra nulla con il bilancio. Tu puoi spendere 100m x un giocatore che lo paghi in 1 rata o o 10 rate a bilancio va sempre la stessa somma che è il costo del cartellino deciso gli anni di contratto + stipendio lordo



a meno che non fai prestito + riscatto, corretto?


----------



## Kayl (4 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Perché tu sei sicuro che Lotito voglia tenersi sms?



se non lo si paga quanto chiede, se lo tiene. Ha SEMPRE fatto così.


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport non c'è assolutamente nulla tra il Milan e Milinkovic-Savic, arrivano smentite dappertutto. Probabilmente chi ha dato la notizia aveva altre fonti, ma a Sky non risulta nulla.*



.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



.


----------



## LadyRoss (4 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> .



Non resta che aspettare e sperare.....stiamo a vedere che succede...


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2018)

*Luca Pagni di Repubblica: l'idea di Leonardo è di portare al Milan un centrocampista giovane di sicuro avvenire. Il sogno si chiama Milinkovic-Savic. Le alternative sono rappresentate da Kovacic, che rappresenta l'occasione, e Rabiot, che rappresenta un'incognita"*


----------



## 1972 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



tare ha dichiarato che l'operazione e' fattibile se proposta utile a tutte le parti in causa. lotito e' in silenzio da giorni,se caxxata avrebbe gia' regalato al popolo pallonaro una delle sue pillole si saggezza. qualcosa intorno al giocatore si sta muovendo, speriamo di essere in prima linea......


----------



## The P (4 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni di Repubblica: l'idea di Leonardo è di portare al Milan un centrocampista giovane di sicuro avvenire. Il sogno si chiama Milinkovic-Savic. Le alternative sono rappresentate da Kovacic, che rappresenta l'occasione, e Rabiot, che rappresenta un'incognita"*



vorrei saper per Pagni in che senso Rabiot rappresenta l'incognita.... comunque con gli altri due non c'entra nulla dal punto di vista di caratteristiche tecniche e tattiche.


----------



## fra29 (4 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Piccole correzioni
> 
> donnarumma
> conti romagnoli caldara *calabria*
> ...



Con sta squadra rompi le scatole ai gobbi fino all'ultima giornata..
Però è davvero utopia
Per quest'anno sarei al settimo cielo per:

donnarumma
Conti Romagnoli Caldara RR
kessie Biglia SMS
Suso Higuain Chala

Il prossimo anno cambio terzino sx e Suso per provare per lo scudo..


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

*Sportmediaset parla di possibile passaggio di Milinkovic Savic al Real Madrid per 120 milioni e di Modric all'Inter. La Lazio poi potrebbe prendere Vecino.

Mediaset aggiunge che questo piano è architettato da Jorge Mendes.*


----------



## LadyRoss (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset parla di possibile passaggio di Milinkovic Savic al Real Madrid per 120 milioni e di Modric all'Inter. La Lazio poi potrebbe prendere Vecino. *



Speriamo di no....


----------



## Cizzu (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset parla di possibile passaggio di Milinkovic Savic al Real Madrid per 120 milioni e di Modric all'Inter. La Lazio poi potrebbe prendere Vecino. *



Ahinoi, è uno scenario molto realistico..


----------



## Djici (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset parla di possibile passaggio di Milinkovic Savic al Real Madrid per 120 milioni e di Modric all'Inter. La Lazio poi potrebbe prendere Vecino. *



Il solito triangolo... ma dopo le parole di Perez se cedono Modric dopo avere ceduto CR7 può prenotare un volo per un isola... che se lo beccano a Madrid non esce vivo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset parla di possibile passaggio di Milinkovic Savic al Real Madrid per 120 milioni e di Modric all'Inter. La Lazio poi potrebbe prendere Vecino. *




azz..... ma non possiamo inserirci noi su modric ?
quanto diavolo sborsano gli interisti per modric ? hanno tutti sti soldi ?


----------



## Memories of the Time (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset parla di possibile passaggio di Milinkovic Savic al Real Madrid per 120 milioni e di Modric all'Inter. La Lazio poi potrebbe prendere Vecino. *



Il peggio del peggio


----------



## The P (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset parla di possibile passaggio di Milinkovic Savic al Real Madrid per 120 milioni e di Modric all'Inter. La Lazio poi potrebbe prendere Vecino. *



Io credo che lo scenario più probabile è il Real.

Poi c'è la Juve, dove sarebbe già stato qualora non si fosse acquistato Ronaldo. 

In fine potremmo esserci noi, ma siamo sfavorite rispetto a queste due.

Che poi se il Real chiama non c'è storia, lui è tifoso del Real.


----------



## tonilovin93 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset parla di possibile passaggio di Milinkovic Savic al Real Madrid per 120 milioni e di Modric all'Inter. La Lazio poi potrebbe prendere Vecino. *



Non posso credere che Leonardo non si inserisca per Modric, se davvero dovesse andare via da Madrid. 
Che poi non avrebbe senso sostituire Modric con milinkovic


----------



## fra29 (4 Agosto 2018)

Comunque i social spesso non hanno alcun significato (vedi Modric giuda) ma amici mi hanno fatto notare i costanti likes su IG di SMS al nostro capitano (vd foto per rinnovo).
Magari poi sono solo amici ..


----------



## Ecthelion (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset parla di possibile passaggio di Milinkovic Savic al Real Madrid per 120 milioni e di Modric all'Inter. La Lazio poi potrebbe prendere Vecino. *



Scenario agghiacciante.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset parla di possibile passaggio di Milinkovic Savic al Real Madrid per 120 milioni e di Modric all'Inter. La Lazio poi potrebbe prendere Vecino. *



Sarebbe da spararsi in bocca.
Ma possibile che non possiamo provarci noi per Modric, invece di stare ad inseguire giocatori da oltre 100 milioni con presidenti scellerati?


----------



## Hellscream (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset parla di possibile passaggio di Milinkovic Savic al Real Madrid per 120 milioni e di Modric all'Inter. La Lazio poi potrebbe prendere Vecino. *



45 pagine di nulla... Ragazzi, andateci piano che poi ci rimanete male...


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset parla di possibile passaggio di Milinkovic Savic al Real Madrid per 120 milioni e di Modric all'Inter. La Lazio poi potrebbe prendere Vecino. *



Morte civile


----------



## fra29 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset parla di possibile passaggio di Milinkovic Savic al Real Madrid per 120 milioni e di Modric all'Inter. La Lazio poi potrebbe prendere Vecino. *



ahime le fonti si stanno allineando..
e qiesto mi pare un domino reale e probabile.
ovviamente per noi sarebbe un semi disastro, una doppia e letale.beffa


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset parla di possibile passaggio di Milinkovic Savic al Real Madrid per 120 milioni e di Modric all'Inter. La Lazio poi potrebbe prendere Vecino. *



male...non tanto per SMS, che si sapeva fosse difficilissimo, quanto per l'inter che prende Modric (anche se ritengo sia un'operazione folle).


----------



## fra29 (4 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sarebbe da spararsi in bocca.
> Ma possibile che non possiamo provarci noi per Modric, invece di stare ad inseguire giocatori da oltre 100 milioni con presidenti scellerati?



Sta roba di Modric e dei croati non esiste dai.. io non posso e voglio crederci


----------



## fra29 (4 Agosto 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> 45 pagine di nulla... Ragazzi, andateci piano che poi ci rimanete male...



di nulla no visto che a fine giornata viene fuori lo scenario più realistico e agghiacciante..


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset parla di possibile passaggio di Milinkovic Savic al Real Madrid per 120 milioni e di Modric all'Inter. La Lazio poi potrebbe prendere Vecino. *



.


----------



## mil77 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset parla di possibile passaggio di Milinkovic Savic al Real Madrid per 120 milioni e di Modric all'Inter. La Lazio poi potrebbe prendere Vecino. *



Oggi ho parlato con lo zio di Parolo (che è del mio paese) e mi ha detto che il sogno di Milinkovic è il Real e che è d'accordo con Lotito che se arriva una buona offerta dal Real lo lascia andare li. Bisogna sperare che non arrivi una buona offerta dal real


----------



## Raryof (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset parla di possibile passaggio di Milinkovic Savic al Real Madrid per 120 milioni e di Modric all'Inter. La Lazio poi potrebbe prendere Vecino. *



Mi attacco alla volontà di non spendere tanto per Hazard e quindi di non voler proprio spendere.
Spero vadano su Verratti o profili simili, il serbo per loro sarebbe solo un'altra figurina presa tanto per.


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset parla di possibile passaggio di Milinkovic Savic al Real Madrid per 120 milioni e di Modric all'Inter. La Lazio poi potrebbe prendere Vecino. *



Questa è come Higuain e Caldara al Chelsea


----------



## gabuz (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset parla di possibile passaggio di Milinkovic Savic al Real Madrid per 120 milioni e di Modric all'Inter. La Lazio poi potrebbe prendere Vecino. *



Che possa andare al Real è realistico, ma per ruolo non è affatto il sostituto di Modric.
Mi metto poi nei panni del tifoso del Real, perdi Ronaldo e sostituisci Modric con Milinkovic?
Non so quanto credito possa vantare all'estero, ma Perez rischia davvero forche e bastoni


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset parla di possibile passaggio di Milinkovic Savic al Real Madrid per 120 milioni e di Modric all'Inter. La Lazio poi potrebbe prendere Vecino.
> 
> Mediaset aggiunge che questo piano è architettato da Jorge Mendes.*



Questo infame di Mendes solo noi ha solato con quel pippone del fidanzato di Cristina. Che sia maledetto.


----------



## Aron (4 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> male...non tanto per SMS, che si sapeva fosse difficilissimo, quanto per l'inter che prende Modric (anche se ritengo sia un'operazione folle).



Modric all'Inter sarebbe solo per merito nostro che non l'abbiamo preso quando l'anno scorso c'era margine per farlo


----------



## LadyRoss (4 Agosto 2018)

Ma Mendes che c’entra qui?


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, da Roma sono rimbalzate voci (riportate nei giorni scorsi, NDR) che parlano di un possibile assalto del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Il serbo, però, costa oltre 100 milioni e Tare ha dichiarato che vorrebbe tenerlo alla Lazio.
> 
> Più fattibili le piste che portano a Rabiot o Kovacic (Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-kovacic-il-prossimo-obiettivo-ce-anche-rabiot-vt66082.html )
> 
> ...



Preferisco non dire nulla, perchè secondo me qualcosa c'è, anche più di qualcosa...


----------



## Roccoro (4 Agosto 2018)

Aspettiamo e speriamo


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset parla di possibile passaggio di Milinkovic Savic al Real Madrid per 120 milioni e di Modric all'Inter. La Lazio poi potrebbe prendere Vecino.
> 
> Mediaset aggiunge che questo piano è architettato da Jorge Mendes.*



.


----------



## alcyppa (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo infame di Mendes solo noi ha solato con quel pippone del fidanzato di Cristina. Che sia maledetto.



Ha trovato i polli giusti...


----------



## Raryof (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset parla di possibile passaggio di Milinkovic Savic al Real Madrid per 120 milioni e di Modric all'Inter. La Lazio poi potrebbe prendere Vecino.
> 
> Mediaset aggiunge che questo piano è architettato da Jorge Mendes.*



Ma il favore Silva quando verrà ricambiato??
Comunque se Savic si sposta è da asini non provarci, tanto il mercato dimostra che se tu spendi 30 qui 30 lì e l'anno dopo nessuno di quelli ha fatto la differenza allora è sempre meglio fare il colpo grosso subito per togliersi ogni dubbio, uno come Savic sarebbe un doppio acquisto, speriamo.. speriamo che le altre non siano interessate così tanto visto che siamo ormai a fine mercato.


----------



## Boomer (4 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset parla di possibile passaggio di Milinkovic Savic al Real Madrid per 120 milioni e di Modric all'Inter. La Lazio poi potrebbe prendere Vecino.
> 
> Mediaset aggiunge che questo piano è architettato da Jorge Mendes.*



Notizia inventata di sana pianta. Vecino non andrebbe MAI alla Lazio. Ha già un ingaggio particolarmente importante che Lotito non gli darebbe MAI. Se poi ci sarà una particolare mafiata ben venga per loro.


----------

